# LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

Redaktionelle Berichterstattung

Den vorherigen Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208479
habe ich geschlossen, da der LSFV-SH unsere Fragen beantwortet. 
Nicht direkt, sondern im Forum des LSFV-SH, da wir in Augen des LSFV-SH nicht kommunikationswürdig sind..

Wie bei uns üblich, lassen wir da dennoch nichts unkommentiert und machen daher diesen neuen Thread auf, indem sowohl unsere ursprünglichen Anmerkungen und Fragen zu finden sind, wie auszugsweise die relevanten Auszüge der Antworten des LSFV-SH.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

*Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??​*Wie man hier sehen kann, antwortet der LSFV-SH in seinem Forum auf unsere Fragen.

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=10364&page=6

Da eine Kommunkation seitens des LSFV-SH nicht gewünscht wird, können wir leider nur auszugsweise zitieren und Stellung nehmen.



			
				LSFV schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem kann und wird sich der LSFV nicht in allen möglichen fremden Foren äußern (können). Dafür unterhalten wir eigene Informationswege.


Obwohl sich der LSFV also anmaßt, in der Gesetzgebung für alle Angler mitwirken zu wollen, findet es der Verband niocht für nötig, auch zuerst einmal alle Angler zu informieren, sondern verweist auf seine eigenen Wege.



			
				LSF-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig ist jedenfalls die Feststellung, daß der LSFV ein Verband ist. Viele Menschen sind Mitglieder, andere aber (noch) nicht.


Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass Menschen (also Angler) Mitglied des Verbandes sind.
Das sind meines Wissens und laut Satzung nur die Mitgliedsvereine..



			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Bedauerlich ist nur, daß die Fragen auf einer veralteten Fassung unserer Stellungnahme basieren. Die tatsächlich abgegebene Stellungnahme ist auf der Internet-Seite des LSFV unter „downloads“ zu finden.


Die uns zugespielte Fassung stammte aus dem Dezember 2010 - wenn natürlich ein Verband wie oben erst nach unserer Anfrage die neue Fassung veröffentlicht und ansonsten darauf verweist, dass er nur "eigene Informationswege" bietet, ist es kein Wunder, wenn es da zu Fehlinformationen kommen kann.

Zu unserer ersten Frage äußert sich der Verband (auszugsweise) wie folgt:



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				LSFV schrieb:
			
		

> Wir vertreten jedoch ansonsten eine andere Auffassung. Er dient dem Nachweis über die Entrichtung der Fischereiabgabe, aber nicht lediglich. Der Hauptzweck des Fischereischeins liegt im Nachweis einer tierschutzrelevanten Sachkunde, vgl. die entsprechenden rechtlichen Ausführungen zu § 4 TierSchG in Ziffer 3.2.3 der Allgemeinen Verwaltungsvorschrift zur Durchführung des Tierschutzgesetzes. Ein Sachkundenachweis ist danach gegeben, wenn die Person im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeins ist oder die Fischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat.


Obwohl der Verband anerkennt, dass es keinen Sachkundenachweis braucht, besteht er für Angler weiterhin darauf. Zudem wurde der Fischereischein zu Zeiten angeführt in der BRD, als Tier- oder Naturschutz in der Politik noch keine Rolle spielten. Von der ersten Einführung des Fischereischeines durch die Nazis zur besseren Versorgung der Bevölkerung mit tierischem Eiweiss und dem fernhalten unerwünschter Menschen vom Gewässer mal ganz zu schweigen. Schon auf Grund dieser historischen Tatsacheen sollte der Verband einsehen, dass die Sichtweise, der Fischereischein hätte etwas mit Tierschutz zu tun, absolut widersinnig ist.



			
				LSFV schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens greifen die Ausbildung und die Prüfung in Schleswig-Holstein hinsichtlich des Tierschutzes nicht nur die Behandlung und das Töten des Fanges auf, sondern deutlich mehr Aspekte, etwa hinsichtlich der Vermeidung von Otter-Beifängen in Reusen. Weil der Tierschutz an geschlossenen Gewässern nicht anders zu behandeln ist als an offenen Gewässern fehlt aus unserer Sicht der Grund für abweichende Regelungen dort.


Reusen stellen hat schlicht nichts mit Angeln zu tun - also wäre es zielführender, Anglern das Reusenstellen zu verbieten - sollen das die Berufsfischer machen..



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Schon der einleitende Satz ist unverständlich. Darin erfolgt für Teiche eine Abgrenzung zur Angelfischerei und zu gewerblichen Teichen. Nicht gewerbliche Fischteiche, an denen nicht geangelt wird, wären also private Teichanlagen zur Fischproduktion. Solche sind hier nicht bekannt.


Schade, dass ein Anwalt und Fischerreirechtsexperte das nicht versteht. 
Habe ich einen z. B. einen Gartenteich, in dem Fische schwimmen, kann ich diese ohne jede Prüfung ausfangen und töten.

Warum das bei Anglern anders soll und diese geprüft werden müssen laut Verband???



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Uns stört lediglich die Möglichkeit, daß Personen an geschlossenen Gewässern Fischfang ermöglicht werden soll, die ohne jede Kenntnis und ohne Aufsicht sein können, während das Gesetz in dem Entwurf an anderer Stelle tierschutzmäßige Anforderungen (sachlich völlig unsinnig) hochtreibt.


Und uns stört, dass jeder Fische oder andere  Tiere (Kleintierzüchter, sogar Säugeitere) ohne Prüfung töten darf - nur der Verband  sieht Angler als so unwissend und gefährlich für den Tierschutz an, dass er meint, diese müssten geprüft werden.



> =LSFV-SHEs gibt keine Fische 1. und 2. Klasse, es sollte auch keine Angler 1. und 2. Klasse geben.


Vollkommen richtig, also weg mit der Prüfung, den es gibt ja auch schon den Touristenschein ohne Prüfung in SH.



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Wiederum existiert die behauptete Unterstellung nicht. Es liegt doch auf der Hand, daß Anforderungen reduziert werden, wenn früher ein vom Prüfungserfolg abhängiger Fischereischein erforderlich war und in der Zukunft vielleicht nicht mehr. Was ist das sonst, wenn nicht eine Herabsetzung von Anforderungen?


Hier weigert sich der Verband wieder einmal schlicht die Realität zur Kenntnis zu nehmen:
Sowohl in SH selber geht Angeln ohne Prüfung, wie in vielen weiteren Bundesländern auch. Und in Brandenburg geht sogar das Friedfischangeln ganz ohne Prüfung..

Wer also behauptet, das wäre eben doch eine Reduzierung, weigert sich zum einen die Realität im eigenen Bundesland zur Kenntnis zu nehmen und ist zum zweiten nicht zu einem Blick über den Tellerrand in andere Bundesländer fähig. 



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Weil sie IN DIESEM FALL zu unserer Auffassung passen. Übrigens ist das Institut für Meereskunde nicht als solches „anglerkritisch“. Und die Argumente können doch wohl auch aus Eurer Sicht nicht ganz falsch sein, wenn auch der LAV es in seiner Stellungnahme inhaltlich entsprechend formuliert hat.


Man sucht sich also seine "Freunde" - ganz wies gerade passt - auch gerne mal unter Angelgegnern...



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grund, warum aus unserer Sicht ein Fischereischein nicht nur gegen Zahlung der Fischereiabgabe „gekauft“ werden soll ist, daß wir die davor stehende Ausbildung und Prüfung richtig finden.


Wozu es (siehe oben) ausser der mit den Kursen zu machenden Kohle kein nicht widerlegtes Argument gibt.



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Die Führerscheinpflicht erschwert auch den Absatz von Autos, trotzdem wird sie nicht in Frage gestellt. Ohne Jagdscheinpflicht würden mehr Waffen verkauft.


Auch hier weicht der Verband wieder aus und beruft sich auf die Prüfungs- nicht die Scheinpflicht.
Auch, weil er hier wieder nicht zum Blick über den Tellerrand fähig ist:
In Brandenburg stiegen die Einnahmen aus der Fischereiabgabe nach Einführung des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns genauso sprunghaft an wie darauffolgend die Zahl der Angler, die dann noch freiwillig die Prüfung ablegten.



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Verstößen müssen sich alle Menschen in gleicher Weise verantworten, ob geprüft oder nicht.
> Es geht nur darum, daß ausgebildete und geprüfte Angler wissen, wie man sich angemessen verhält. Das ist keine Garantie, aber eine gute Voraussetzung.


Dass die meisten Verstösse gegen angelrechtliche Bestimmungen wie auch gegen Natur- und Tierschutzbestimmungen von geprüften Anglern "verbrochen" werden, blendet man gerne aus, wenns zuerst mal um die eigene Kohle geht..
Und ebenso wieder den fehlenden Blick über den Tellerrand:
Trotz prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns stiegen in Brandenburg laut der Behörde weder Verstöße gegen das Fischereigesetz noch gegen das Tierschutzgesetz signifikant an.



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verband unterscheidet überhaupt nicht. Aber die besonderen Regelungen für private Kleingewässer waren schon immer politisch so gewollt. Konsequent wäre es, auch dieses Privileg aufzuheben, aber dazu wird es nicht kommen. Das muß man realistisch sehen.


Dass es auch konsequent sein könnte, alle anderen Gewässer ebenso zu privilegieren, darauf kommt der Verband auch nicht (bzw. will es nicht).



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt denn hier eine unrichtige Behauptung vor? Wir schreiben einerseits von „erforderlicher Sachkunde“, andererseits davon, daß ein Fischereischein oder Prüfungszeugnis nach der genannten Vorschrift ein Sachkundenachweis darstellt.


Da muss man dem Verband recht geben, das haben sie geschickt verklausiliert, um weiterhin an die Kohle durch Kurse und Prüfungsabnahme zu kommen..
RESPEKT!!



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Aussage bezieht sich darauf, daß für die erwarteten Einnahmen aus Urlauberfischereischeinen und dem wirtschaftlichen Effekten des Tourismus auf den sonst erforderlichen Fischereischein verzichtet wird. Man wurde also von der Prüfung freigestellt, weil man Geld ins Land gebracht hat. Ich finde das bemerkenswert.


Auch  hier wieder begreift der Verband nicht ansatzweise um was es geht:
Alleine die Tatsache, dass es überhaupt einen Touristenschein gibt zeigt deutlich, dass es keine rechtlichen Gründe gibt für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung.



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht der Besitz eines Fischereischeins ist „meist“ Aufnahmebedingung, sondern gelegentlich die abgelegte Fischereischeinprüfung. Insofern würde gerade einer Enttäuschung Vorschub geleistet, wenn sich jemand einen Fischereischein „kauft“ und dann von einem Verein trotzdem nicht aufgenommen wird.


Dieser genannte Angler ist dann über Vereine oder Verbände "enttäuscht", die so etwas als Aufnahmnebedingung verlangen - einer der Gründe, warum der Verband wohl so strikt gegen Erleichterungen plädiert:
So müssen sich die Mitgliedsvereine nicht hinstellen und das verlangen, sondern man kann auf den Gesetzgeber verweisen und sich so selber aus der Verantwortung stehlen...



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Weder treffen die einleitenden Sätze zu, noch bejahe ich die Frage. Es mag Ausbildungen geben, die irrelevante Inhalte haben. Aber das sollte nicht verallgemeinernd behauptet werden.


Auch hier zeigt der Verband wieder eine bemerkenswerzte Realitätsferne und ignoriert auch die positiven Erfahrungen anderer Bundesländer mit wesentlich leichteren Zugangsregeln zum Angeln...



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Aussage zu dem Arbeitsplatz ist in der abgegebenen Stellungnahme nicht enthalten. Sie entsprang der Erkundigung eines Politikers, der genau wissen wollte, welche konkrete Folge denn beim Verband eintreten könnte.


Also in dem Hinweis sehe ich eine glasklare Aussage zum Arbeitsplatz, was der Verband durch den zweiten Teil des Satzes auch noicht bestätigt, oindem er darauf hinweist, dass das auf eine Politikerfrage hin aufgenommen worden wäre..



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz zu wiederholten Käufen des Urlauberfischereischeins sind Ausbildung und Prüfung sicher die günstigere Variante.


Und noch viel günstiger und menschenfreundlicher wäre es, auf den ganzen Prüfungsunfug zu verzichtem Touristenangelschein abzuschaffen und den Fischereischein ohne Prüfung käuflich erwerben zu lassen. 



> LSFV-SH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verband vertritt die Auffassung, daß der Stellenwert eines geprüften Anglers in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung ein besserer ist. Wir machen uns durch Ausbildung und Prüfung nicht so leicht angreifbar von außen. Gerade unsere Gegner ärgert doch diese Prüfung, weil sie eben nur selbsternannte Schützer sind, die keinerlei Qualifikation aufzuweisen haben.


*Wieder die jahrzehntealte typische Argumentation des VDSF-Bund, die der Landeservband hier übernimmt und die aber dadurch natürlich in nichts richtiger wird.

Angler sind zuerst eine Chance für die Gewässer, Natur- und Tierschutz, und kein Risiko. 

Nur wer das begreift und auch offensiv vertritt, hat gegen fehlgeleitete Schützerinteressen überhaupt eine Chance.

Wer schon im Vorfeld sagt, dass Angler und Angeln eher riskant für Gewässer, Natur- und Tierschutz ist, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn Angelgenger das dankbar aufgreifen.

Und das Resultat dieser über Jahrzehnte verfolgten Politik des VDSF kennen wir ja:
Immer mehr sinnlose und praxisfremde Einschränkungen..

Da lobt man sich den DAV, der Angler positiv darstellt und in ihnen zuerst die Chancen und dier Möglichkeiten sieht. Und das auch in der Praxis in vielen Bundesländern schon bewiesen hat.

Nur der VDSF schläft weiter und will sich seine Pfründe sichern - im Notfall sogar zusammen mit ausgemachten Angelgegnern..

Wer solche Verbände hat, braucht sonst keine Feinde mehr... .*


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

@AB-Team:

Seid Ihr Euch wirklich sicher, daß Ihr keinen eigenen Verband oder eine sonstige Interessenvertretung für Angler gründen wollt?

Wenn ich sowas lese komme ich immer mehr zu der Ansicht, daß die Zeit dafür mehr als reif ist.

Jeder in einem Verein organisierte Angler sollte sich die o.a. Stellungnahme ausdrucken und sie in seinem Verein veröffentlichen. 
Nur so ist er zu erreichen, daß die Vereine beginnen, sich von den "Unnütz" (mir fallen da noch andere Formulierungen ein, ich lass es besser) gewordenen Verbänden zu lösen.

Wenn den Verbänden die Basis wegbricht, setzt hoffentlich ein Umdenken bei den Verantwortlichen ein..... falls nicht, bleibt nur eine Ihrer Pfründe beraubte Altherrenriege zurück, die zu Klein sein wird, um ihr noch großartig hinterher zu trauern.

Ich bin weder in Verein noch Verband organisiert und kann somit leider nicht mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen, aber ich hoffe, daß im Interesse für unser aller Hobby endlich was geschieht.

Mit sportlichem Gruß, Kai


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



> Seid Ihr Euch wirklich sicher, daß Ihr keinen eigenen Verband oder eine sonstige Interessenvertretung für Angler gründen wollt?


Noch haben wir die Hoffnung, dass richtige Angler zu einem richtigen Anglerverband wechseln (DAV) und nicht bei einem von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverband (VDSF) bleiben, der zudem mit Angelgegnern wie dem Tierschutzbund gemeinsame Sache machen will..

Man muss sich ja auch nicht mehr Arbeit antun, als unbedingt nötig - und wir haben hier in der Redaktion wirklich schon mehr als genug damit zu tun, die Angler überhaupt mal zu informieren.

Von daher hast Du damit vollkommen recht:


> Jeder in einem Verein organisierte Angler sollte sich die o.a. Stellungnahme ausdrucken und sie in seinem Verein veröffentlichen.


Und bei jedem Angelgerätehändler, an jedem Gewässer, jeder Angler muss darüber informiert sein.


Dann - so hoffe ich - können wir uns auch das gründen eines weiteren Anglerverbandes sparen..


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

interessant wäre es mal zu erfahren, wie denn in Schleswig-Holstein den Teilnehmern einer Prüfung der "Sachkundenachweis" hier das tierschutzgerechte Töten von Fischen, beigebracht wird.
Gibt es dafür entsprechende Vorgaben ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

@Thomas,
hast Du da was ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



> interessant wäre es mal zu erfahren, wie denn in Schleswig-Holstein den Teilnehmern einer Prüfung der "Sachkundenachweis" hier das tierschutzgerechte Töten von Fischen, beigebracht wird.
> Gibt es dafür entsprechende Vorgaben ?


Du brauchst in SH nicht mal einen Kurs belegen, also gibts dafür auch keine Grundlagen.

Zudem ist es auch aus individuelltierschützerischer Sicht vollkommen wurscht, ob Du das töten in der Praxis bei einem Zuchtfisch in einem Lehrgang übst, oder bei selber gefangenen Fischen - So oder so ist ein individuellers Tier betroffen.

Dieser Zusatz deswegen, weil der Geschäftsführer des LSVF-SH in einem früheren Schreiben ans Parlament dargelegt hat, dass die Prüfung wegen des "individuellen Schutzes" des einzelnen Tieres notwendig sei - So kann nur jemand argumentieren, der nicht begreift, dass er damit das Angeln dann gleich abschaffen kann..


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du brauchst in SH nicht mal einen Kurs belegen, also gibts dafür auch keine Grudlagen.


 
hä?? und wieso beharren die dann so darauf ? von wegen Sachkundenachweis?|bigeyes
Die dürfen nämlich (genau wie in jedem anderen Bundesland auch) diesen Abschnitt auch nur in der Theorie lehren,
was dann auch nicht viel mehr als ein Handzettel ist
siehe §10 Absatz 1-3 Tierschutzgesetz


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man muss sich ja auch nicht mehr Arbeit antun, als unbedingt nötig - und wir haben hier in der Redaktion wirklich schon mehr als genug damit zu tun, die Angler überhaupt mal zu informieren.




Da hast Du wiederum auch Recht...

Als normaler AB-Member vergisst man nur allzu leicht, daß Ihr ja nicht "hauptamtlich" hier involviert seid, sondern ja noch nebenher q) einen Beruf ausübt...


Aber trotzdem sei mir doch bitte noch eine Frage erlaubt, die Du so offen wie Du nur irgendwie kannst, beantwortest:

*Was macht der DAV um sovieles besser als den LSFV, daß man unbedingt dorthin wechseln sollte?*
So ein-zwei Alte Zöpfe wurden dort zwar schon abgeschnitten -und- so ein bischen bewegt sich ja schon was vom "System der Postenschieberei und Berufsgratulanten" weg... aber von einer echten Interessenvertretung (Stichwort Lobby für Angler) ist auch der DAV noch ziemlich weit weg. 

Sicherlich ist es möglich, daß mir in der nahen Vergangenheit was an entscheidenen Wandlungen entgangen ist- aber seit Eröffnung dieser Grundsatzdiskussion (ich weiss nicht, ob mans jetzt wirklich so nennen kann) wühle ich mich durch jegliches veröffentliches Material der Verbände und könnte derzeit nicht behaupten, daß der DAV um sovieles besser arbeitet, um jetzt nun als Heilsbringer zu gelten.

Nur mal als Beispiel zum Verständniss:

Wollte ich mich heute unbedingt einer Naturschutzorganisation anschließen, müsste ich wohl diejenige wählen, die momentan den geringsten ökol. Schwachsinn praktiziert/ propagiert und nicht die, die wirklich was erreicht/ bewegt...
...denn so eine Organisation existiert derzeit nicht.

Und genauso sehe ichs mom. auch bei den Anglerverbänden


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

@Thomas, 
heißt das jetzt, dass es in SH gar keine Prüfungspflicht gibt ?
wenn doch, muss es doch irgentwelche Mindestanforderungen geben


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Es ist der unterschiedliche Grundansatz der Verbände, der den Unterschied ausmacht, was auch in der Art der Kommunikation sowie den Veröffentlichungen auf den Seiten der Verbände abzulesen ist.


*Der VDSF sieht die Angler zuerst einmal als mögliche Gefahr für die Gewässer, Natur- und Tierschutz.*
Der VDSF ist traditionell ein Verband, der Vereine vertritt.
Diese wollen an ihren Gewässern möglichst wenige Fremdangler - also ist eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung gut, wenn damit die Anglerzahl reduziert wird. Vor allem weil dann nicht der Verband oder die Vereine hinstehen müssen und selber die Anglerzahl begrenzen, sondern da den Gesetzgeber vorschieben können.

Zudem vertritt der VDSF bis heute die in den 90er Jahren mit den Tierschutzereferenten der Länder ausgemachten angelpolitischen Leitlinien.

Zum Beispiel, dass der einzig zulässige Grund zum Angeln der Verzehr der Fische sei - C+R-Debatte, gesetzliche Rückwurfverbote waren die Folge 
Danke, VDSF!

Oder das alleine das wiegen und zählen der Fische (auch wenn getötet) tierschutzwidrig wäre - Wettfischverbot. 
Danke, VDSF!

Und da ein Merkmal des verbotenen Wettfischens der Setzkescher sein, wurde der auch in vielen Ländern verboten. 
Danke, VDSF!

Und da Angler so schlecht sind, muss man wie in B-W ein Nachtangelverbot fordern - als das die Regierung dort aufheben wollte, schickte denen der dortige VDSF ein Gutachten, wie schlecht Angler sind und dass es nicht der Natur zumutbar sei, diese nachts angeln zu lassen.. 
Danke, VDSF!


*Der DAV sieht die Angler und das Angeln zuerst einmal als Chance für Gewässer, Natur- und Tierschutz.*
Auch wenn der DAV genauso wie der VDSF zuerst einmal ein Verband der Mitgliedsvereine und nicht der Angler ist, konnte man sowohl aus entsprechenden Veröffentlichungen der letzten Jahre wie auch aus vielen persönlichen Gesprächen u. a. mit Präsident und Geschäftsführer klar erkennen, dass es dem DAV auch und gerade darum geht, Angeln populärer zu machen, mehr Angler zu bekommen und daher auch die Interessen aller Angler und nicht nur die der organisierten mit aufzunehmen.


Der DAV hat komplett andere angelpolitische Leitlinien als der VDSF, die auf einem positiven Menschen- und Anglerbild beruhen und auf der Eigenvernantwortlichkeit sowie Naturschutzinteressen aus reinem Eigennutz (Angler brauchen und wollen nun mal saubere und gesunde Gewässer und Fischbestände).

Die Unterschiede sind klar:
Daher plädiert der DAV für eine möglichst frühes und unreglementiertes Angeln, um möglichst frühzeitig Jugendliche an die Natur heranführen zu können - Absage an die Prüfung.

Auch der DAV sagt, dass man zuerst einmal wegen der Verwertung der gefangenen Fische angelt - aber er behält sich das Recht des einzelnen Anglers auf das zurücksetzen vor statt das Abknüppelgebot maßiger Fische wie beim VDSF.

Der DAV vertritt die Meinung, das nicht alleine zählen, wiegen oder messen schon an sich tierschutzwidrig ist und hat daher nichts gegen tierschutzgerechte Wettfischen.

Auch daraus und weil es keine nachgewiesene Quälerei ist, wenn Fische sachgerecht gehältert werden, kämpft die DAV bundesweit für die Zulassung der Hälterung.

Und im Gegensatz zum genannten Beispiel aus B-W (Nachtangelverbot) kämpft der DAV überall für Erleichterungen für Angler - und nicht dagegen...



> Was macht der DAV um sovieles besser als den LSFV, daß man unbedingt dorthin wechseln sollte?


Reicht Dir das als erstes mal???
*DAV *= Angler sind zuerst eine Chance für das Gewässer, den Natur- und Tierschutz, daher ist das Angeln in all seinen legalen Formen zu fördern.
Satzungsgemäß sind DAV-Verbände Anglerverbände

*VDSF* = Angler sind zuerst mal eine Gefahr für Gewässer, den Natur- und Tierschutz und müssen daher zu ihrem Glück gewzungen werden und so streng wie möglich reglementiert...
Satzungsgemäß sind VDSF-Verbände von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände





> @Thomas,
> heißt das jetzt, dass es in SH gar keine Prüfungspflicht gibt ?
> wenn doch, muss es doch irgentwelche Mindestanforderungen geben


Es gibt eine Prüfungspflicht (ausser Du bist Tourist uund kein Schleswig Holsteiner).
Aber es gibt keine Pflicht vorher einen Kurs zu besuchen.
Auswendig lernen, zur Prüfung und gut is...


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Ja, Danke!

Haste fein gemacht!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

*Gerne doch - dann also ran und ausdrucken, verteilen, informieren - beim Verein, beim Händler, am Wasser - ÜBERALL!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

PS:
Siehe auch hier den Vergleich der Satzungen der Bundesverbände...
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

also, bei Prüfungspflicht ohne Lehrgang, gibt es auch nur Handzettel!!
womit deren Argument ja wohl ins Lehre geht.
Wenn es nun eine Pflicht zur Prüfung gibt, muss es auch irgenteine Verordnung oder Ähnliches über die zu prüfenden Inhalte geben.
Oder kann da jeder Prüfer nach Gutdünken machen was ihm einfällt?


----------



## mcrae (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??​*
> Wie man hier sehen kann, antwortet der LSFV-SH in seinem Forum auf unsere Fragen.
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=10364&page=6
> ...



Sich hinstellen mit dem "Dagegen"-Schild und dem Einschlagen auf die einzigen die sich wenigstens etwas für die Interessen der Angler einsetzen ist unterste Schublade. Ich bezweifel das sich mehr als 50 nichtorganisierte Angler direkt an das Parlament wenden um Vorschläge zu dem geplanten Gesetz vorzubringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



> womit deren Argument ja wohl ins Lehre geht


.

Und?
Ist ja nicht das einzige ins Leere gehende Argument - siehe Seite 1, Posting 2 dieses Threads...


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Und?
> Ist ja nicht das einzige ins Leere gehende Argument - siehe Seite 1, Posting 2 dieses Threads...


 
was aber meine eigentliche Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



> Ich bezweifel das sich mehr als 50 nichtorganisierte Angler direkt an das Parlament wenden um Vorschläge zu dem geplanten Gesetz vorzubringen.


Damit hast Du leider recht!!

Weil ja Angler in den Verbänden (beiden, auch DAV) zwangsrekrutiert werden.

Kaum ein Angler (Ausnahme manche DAV-Verbände, wo man auch als Einzelangler Mitglied werden kann) tritt aus eigenem Willen oder weil er Verbandsziele unterstützt in einen Verein oder Verband ein.

Ein Angler will angeln, an einem möglichst heimatnahen, attraktiven Gewässer, deswegen tritt er in einen Verein ein, der dann leider eben zu oft noch dem VDSF angehört.

Von daher gibt es zwar eine formale demokratische Legitimation, aber eben keine faktische.

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/zahlenspiele-vdsf-versus-anglerboard.html

Von daher konnten  (wie man an vielen Klagen hier im Forum auch immer wieder sieht) die Vereinsvorständ ewie auch die Verbände mehr oder weniger machen was sie wollten.

Weil (leider!!) kaum ein Angler Interesse an angelpolitischen Themen hatte - nur immer hinterher jammern, wen dann wieder unsinnige Einschränkungen kamen



> Guck in den Veröffentlichungen des Verbandes, da kannst du lesen ohne zu spielen... Aktuelle Versionen werden auch ohne Nachfragen veröffentlicht.


Wohl eher dann, wenn man sich genötigt sieht.
Die aktuelle Ausagbe wurde erst lange nach versenden unserer Frageliste veröffentlicht.

Die Ausgabe, auf der unsere Fragen berughten, wurde uns zugespielt und war nirgends zu diesem Zeitpunkt veröffentlicht!

Genau das ist ja einer unserer ständigen Kritikpunkte beim VDSF:
Dass hier wieder ohne Information der Angler etwas ausgemauschelt und sogar ins Parlament eingebracht wird.



> Wenn alle gleich schlau wären würde es keine länderspezifischen Fischereigesetze geben. Es würde eine bundeseinheitliche (EU-weite) Fischereiabgabe geben und man bräuchte in Deutschland (Europa) überhaupt keinen Verband.


Dass es Ländergesetze gibt liegt schlicht an der Föderalismusrreform und nicht an Intelligenz od erDummheit - und was dabei rauskommt an "intelligenmten Dingen", siehst Du nicht nur bei der Fischerei, sondern - wenn wir schon von Intelligenz sprechen - noch viel besser im Bildungsbereich.



> Das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Dann würde der Schein so teuer das sich den kaum einer mehr leisten kann, da die Kosten für die daraus resultierende Intensivierung der Kontrollen, die dann erst recht notwendig werden, durch den Verkauf der Scheine eingenommen werden müsste. Also steht dies der Forderung des vereinfachten Zugangs zum Angeln entgegen.


Sorry, aber das ist schlichter Unfug, da in der Praxis (Brandenburg) das Gegenteil bewiesen ist!



> Sich hinstellen mit dem "Dagegen"-Schild und dem Einschlagen auf die einzigen die sich wenigstens etwas für die Interessen der Angler einsetzen ist unterste Schublade.


Wir haben noch nie auf jemanden eingeprügelt, der etwas für Angler macht - nur ist das eben nur in den seltensten Fällen der VDSF.

Aber dann wird er genauso kräftig gelobt (hatten wir mal auch beim SH-Verband für eine damals offene Kommunikation (weil wir bis dahin die Stellungnahmen nicht auseinander genommen hatten und nicht die generelle Mefoschonzeit verhindert).

Heute machen wir das mit dem Landsverband des VDSF Westfalen Lippe, der sich gegen den Bundesverband von der Prämisse abwendet, dass nur der Verzehr gefangener Fische ein vernünftiger Grund fürs Angeln wäre.

Wir haben klare, nachzulesende angelpolitische Vorstellungen, an denen wir uns orientieren.

Es ist also kein "willenloses einprügeln", sondern so wie hier immer argumentativ und faktisch - und auch in der Sprach hart und klar (sonst rührt kein Angler den Arsxx aus dem, Sessel).

Leid tun uns wirklich die Menschen und Angler in den VDSF-Verbänden, die trotz der falschen angelpolitischen Grundsätze und Leitlinien des VDSF vor Ort etwas für Angler tun.

Genau diese vor Ort engagierten Leute haben meist eder die Zeit noch die Lust, sich um solche angelpolitischen Grundsätze zu kümmern. Dennoch wäre es gut, wenn diese Leute ihre Vereine oder Regionalverbände dazu bewegen könnten, zum DAV, einem wirklichen Anglerverband also, zu wechseln.


*@ Micha:*
Klar darfst Du das sagen, wir kennen uns zum einen gut genug, und ich schätze Dich persönlich sehr.



> aber ich halte Dich für eine Gefahr für uns Angler durch Deine reißerischen Aussagen


.
Und ich halte eben den VDSF für eine Gefahr für die Angler..

Ich war bis dato durch falsche angelpolitische Grundsätze und Kooperation mit Angelgegnern weder schuld an:
Gesetzlichen Rückwurfverboten
Verbot sachgerechter Hälterung von Fischen
Verbot tierschutzgerechten Wett/Gemeinschaftsfischen
Nachtangelverbote 
etc..
etc..

Daran war alleine der VDSF mit jahrzehtnelanger falscher Politik und "falschen Freunden" (wie jetzt auch wieder: Tierschützer) schuld, und nicht etwa ich.

Und schlimmer als jetzt mit dem VDSF kann es für Angler kaum kommen, Zeit also, dass man was anderes probiert.

Und es gibt ja eine anglerfreundliche Alternative:
Den DAV
Da brauche ich dann wirklich keinen Verband (hoffentlich) aufzumachen.

Und ich spreche da bewusst von den Bundesverbänden, welche ja eine angelpolitische Richtung vogeben, an die sich LÖandesevrbänd eigentlich auch halten sollten

Dass diverse Landesverbände auch beim DAV problembehaftet sind, ist nicht Neues - haben wir auch schon mehrfach thematisiert.
Das wird immer gerne von denen vergessen, die meinen wir prügeln blind drauf los - nenene....

Der ganz große Unterschied:
Kontaktiert man in solchen Dingen den DAV-Bundesverband, kümmert der sich drum und regelt die Dinge zusammen mit dem betroffenen Landesverband..

Oder, um das nochmal zu wiederholen (kennste ja schon von mir auch aus persönlichen Gesprächen):
Gerade engagierte Leute wie Du sollten zu einem richtigen Anglerverband wechseln! 
;-)))


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Zusammenarbeit und Miteinander anstatt sich sinnlos zu bekriegen...

@mcrae

Wer sich mit Hunden schlafen legt, wacht mit Flöhen auf!
Den Satz könnte man auch so erweitern: 
...und hat deswegen bald keine Freunde mehr!

In keinem anderen Hobby, Sport oder Interessengebiet hauen sich die Angehörigen derart in die Fresse- oder legen sich gegenseitig Steine in den Weg wie bei den deutschen Anglern!
Kaum ein Ausländer, der unsere Sprache versteht und sich nicht über unsere Gesetzeslage köstlichst amüsiert...

Ein Anglerverband sollte stellvertretend für die gesamte Anglerschaft *deren Interessen* vertreten- und nix anderes!

Frei nach Otto Waalkes:
Wo Scheixse draufsteht- sollte auch Scheisxe drinsein!#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



> Ein Anglerverband sollte stellvertretend für die gesamte Anglerschaft deren Interessen vertreten- und nix anderes!


GENAU!!

Nochmal, die Satzungen sagen es klar und eindeutig aus:

DAV = Anglerverband mit Angeln im Vordergrund

VDSF = von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutzverband, Angeln kommt erst in zweiter Linie..

Siehe:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html

Daher sehe ich das nicht so, dass ich mich mit Anglern streite, wenn ich über den VDSF  oder mit VDSF-Funktionären diskutiere - sondern mit fehlgeleiteten Naturschützern, die auch angeln..

Und ich kann denen das teilweise nicht mal übel nehmen, denn gerade in der alten BRD wurde ja vom VDSF von oben nach unten (bis zum einzelnen Angler in den Vorberietungskursen) über Jahrzehnte moralinsaure, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche betrieben - aus Angst vor den Tierschützern!


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Moin Moin,
nur zur Info und zum lesen


> http://www.landtag.ltsh.de/infothek/wahl17/umdrucke/0200/umdruck-17-0262.pdf



und weils einfacher ist den Auszug um den es mir geht . Wer will kann sich ja alles durchlesen .


> *Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein
> Anglerunion Nord e.V. im DAV
> Siegfried Stockfleth" <praesident@lav-union-nord.de
> An den
> ...



Upps da steht ja DAV und nicht VDSF .  

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> nur zur Info und zum lesen




Da haste wohl eher "das Ölkännchen gereicht".


...was für mich (erneut) die Frage aufwirft:
Warum kein neuer- mit vernunftsbezogener Politik agierender- Verband?

Die alten Strukturen (und Seilschaften) scheinen doch zu sehr gefestigt zu sein, um sie -wenn schon nicht aufzubrechen- dann schon eher etwas zurecht zu biegen.

Wenn man ein altes Haus saniert, wird soviel Schutt rausgeschaufelt, bis nur noch brauchbare Substanz übrigbleibt...ist zu wenig übrig bzw. erhaltungswürdig wird halt abgerissen... so what?

Hört sich jetzt zwar ein wenig nach Stammtisch bzw. Bildzeitung an- hat aber doch ein Fünkchen Wahrheit an sich, oder?


----------



## mcrae (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Upps da steht ja DAV und nicht VDSF .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt...

Und bei zu tendenziöser Berichterstattung zählen solche ""Ausrutscher""  des hochgelobten Verbandes, vorallem weil das nicht umgehend  Breitgetreten wurde und zum Generalangriff auf den Verband geblasen  wurde...

Der Umdruck ist vom 27.01.2010, also mehr als genug Zeit den Knüppel zu ölen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Tja Micha, das zeigt wieder nur einmal, dass es tatsächlich lernfähige Verbände in Schleswig Holstein gibt.


> Upps da steht ja DAV und nicht VDSF


Eben - weiterentwickelt! 
Lobenswert!
;-)))

Denn die aktuelle, geltende und anglerfreundliche Fassung ist schon bei uns veröffentlicht (31.01. 2011):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3215477&postcount=2

Und auch offiziell auf der LAV-SH-Seite:
http://www.lav-union-nord.de/images/stories/DOWNLOADS/2011/lav_stellungnahme_fischereigesetz_sh.pdf



> Betrifft § 39 Tierschutz: Es wird nicht deutlich, wie eine „ordnungsgemäße Fischerei“ definiert ist, sondern lediglich darauf verwiesen, dass die Ausübung dieser durch die oberste Fischereibehörde geregelt werden kann. Sicherlich richtet sich eine „ordnungsgemäße Fischerei“ auch nicht ausschließlich nach dem Tierschutzgesetz, sondern hat weitere rechtliche Grundlagen zu berücksichtigen.
> 
> Des Weiteren wird der Begriff „Catch & Release“ definiert als „das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist“. Catch & Release ist jedoch nichts weiter als die englische Übersetzung des deutschen Begriffs „Fangen-und-Zurücksetzen“. Dieses ist allerdings hegerisch und ethisch bei jeder Art der Fischerei geboten, um beispielsweise einen gesunden Fischbestand zu erhalten.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcrae (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

@Dorschbremse

Ganz ehrlich glaube ich nicht das es einen einzigen "in würde ergrauten" Vereins/Verbandsvorstand gibt der freiwillig seinen Posten räumt/seine Macht teilt/Kompetenzen abgibt.

Veränderungen können ja immer als scheitern der alten Politik gesehen werden. Da diese Herren die Politik gerne ausschließlich als ihr ganz persönlichen Verdienst darstellen ist damit auch die Person gescheitert, incl. Gesichtsverlust/gekränkte Ehre/etc..

Also lieber sehend in den Untergang als auch nur einen kleinen Fehler eingestehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

@ mcre:
Das unterschreibe ich zu hundert Prozent - an obigem Beispiel sieht man aber, dass tatsächlich Funktionäre in der Lage sind, ihre Meinung zu ändern und offiziell dann so zu verteten..

Es gibt schon noch Hoffnung..


----------



## mcrae (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja Micha, das zeigt wieder nur einmal, dass es tatsächlich lernfähige Verbände in Schleswig Holstein gibt.
> 
> Denn die aktuelle, geltende und anglerfreundliche Fassung ist schon bei uns veröffentlicht (31.01. 2011):
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3215477&postcount=2



@Thomas

Um in dem Ton deiner Berichterstattung zu antworten:

War ja wieder typisch für den verband. Er distanziert sich nicht ausdrücklich von der Pflicht zum Fischereischein. Er will lediglich das Mindestalter für die Prüfung von 12 auf 8 Jahre senken. Also müssen noch mehr zu dieser Zwangsprüfung antreten um angeln zu können. 
Außerdem will dieser Verband lediglich den Urlauberschein unbegrenzt gültig machen.

(Die ganzen Angriffe gegen einzelne Mitglieder des Verbandes erspare ich mir hier...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



> Er distanziert sich nicht ausdrücklich von der Pflicht zum Fischereischein. Er will lediglich das Mindestalter für die Prüfung von 12 auf 8 Jahre senken.


Da hast Du auch wieder mal recht - und das kotzt mich zugegeben auch an, das der DAV hier politisch vorgeht und nicht klar und eindeutig. Habe ich den Jungs in Berlin aber auch schon mehr als einmal gesagt.

Das gleiche wie in Brandenburg:
Statt kompletter Freigabe erstmal der Versuch mit prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln (logisch 
eh nicht nachvollziehbar).

Aber auch hier wieder ein deutlicher Unterschied:
Der Anglerverband macht (wenigstens) Schritte in eine richtige, anglerfreundliche Richtung, der von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverband marschiert stringent nach wie vor in die falsche....


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



mcrae schrieb:


> @Dorschbremse
> 
> Ganz ehrlich glaube ich nicht das es einen einzigen "in würde ergrauten" Vereins/Verbandsvorstand gibt der freiwillig seinen Posten räumt/seine Macht teilt/Kompetenzen abgibt.
> 
> ...




...also untergehen lassen- Von mir aus mit wehender Flagge!

@Thomas- Überlegts Euch doch noch mal mit dem neuen Verband.....#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

ähh Hallo ?
da ist nicht die Rede von Prüfung, sondern von Fischereischein
und er spricht davon, Kindern ab 8 Jahren den Zugang zu diesem Schein zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



> @Thomas- Überlegts Euch doch noch mal mit dem neuen Verband.....


Nach dem scheitern der Fusion (ok., erstmal "aussetzen") haben wir doch schon mal zwei - brauchts da echt noch nen dritten? Du willst hier doch nix als mich mit zusätzlicher Arbeit zuscheixxen....
;-))

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943


Danke Brillendorsch - passiert ja gerade so viel, da hab ich das glatt überlesen mit Schein/Prüfung!
Danke fürs aufpassen!


----------



## mcrae (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Zugang zum Schein durch Prüfung, ergo Mindestalter für die Prüfung von 12 auf 8.


----------



## mcrae (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

@Dorschbremse:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2011/angler-und-ihre-vertretung.html

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...tretbar-ist-einen-neuen-verband-gruenden.html

Neuer Verband ist nicht einfach...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



> Zugang zum Schein durch Prüfung, ergo Mindestalter für die Prüfung von 12 auf 8.


Grins - ausser Du bist Tourist, da muss ja jetzt schon nicht geprüft werden. Jedenfalls solange nicht, wie Du nicht als Schleswig Holsteiner im eigenen Land Urlaub machst. Die Ausführungen des LSFV-SH, wieso er die eigenen Landlseute da benachteiligen will und gegen die Erleichterung ist, das zukünftig auch Schleswig Holsteiner, die im eigenen Land Urlaub machen wollen, einen Touristenschein bekommen, sind jedenfalls lesenswert ;-)).

Und ich hab in der Stellungnahme des LAV nichts gelesen, dass die eine Prüfung fordern. 
Da wird nur vom Schein gesprochen..

Und steht ja so sogar wörtlich drin in der Stellungnahme ans Parlament, das es gut sei auf die Prüfung zu verzichten:


> Desweiteren begrüßen wir sehr die Ausführungen zu § 26/Ziffer 19 des o.g. Gesetzesentwurfs, dass es keinen Verstoß gegen tierschutzrechtliche Regelungen ist, wenn die Ausübung der Fischerei auch ohne zuvor bestandene Fischereischeinprüfung erlaubt wird.


http://www.lav-union-nord.de/images/stories/DOWNLOADS/2011/lav_stellungnahme_fischereigesetz_sh.pdf

und auch noch: 


> Die Vorreiterrolle in Sachen „Fischereischein“ bzw. bei der Gestaltung des Zugangs zum Angeln nehmen unsere skandinavischen Nachbarn und auch viele andere Länder in der EU und weltweit ein.
> 
> Nicht ohne Grund, denn sowohl der immense ökologische, soziale und auch der ökonomische Nutzen der Angelfischerei sind mittlerweile von der Wissenschaft mehr als deutlich hervorgehoben worden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

nur das es bei dem Schein um die Fischereiabgabe geht,
Der Jugendfischereischein ist in den meißten Bundesländern prüfungsfrei, ob dass in SH auch so ist weiß ich allerdings jetzt nicht


----------



## mcrae (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

In S-H haben wir keinen Jugendfischereischein. Ab 12 kann man die Prüfung machen, bekommt das Zeugnis, holt sich den Schein und die Marke und darf angeln...

Unter 12 braucht man keinen Schein, aber jemand mit Schein, der dabei ist.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

und ? die wollen doch nur, dass der 8-jährige allein angeln gehen darf


----------



## Heidechopper (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

meine ehrliche meinung zu diesem Thema:|gr:

Zeit, das man diesen von postenbesessenen Funktionern, denen man auch noch Mitgliedschaften in dubiosen Naturschützergruppierungen unterstellen könnte, Verband zum Teufel jagt! Die Interessen der angelnden Mitglieder vertreten diese Sesselfurzer schon seit den 70ern nicht mehr. |evil:
Da ist m. E. der DAV um Lichtjahre liberaler und idealistischer. (Und da der VDSF das nicht mehr ist, scheitert auch die Fusion, liebe Sportsfreunde!)

gruß
Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

So dratsisch hätt ich das nicht ausgedrückt Rolf, in der Sache sind wir uns aber einig..
;-)



> und ? die wollen doch nur, dass der 8-jährige allein angeln gehen darf


Nö, die finden es grundsätzlich gut, dass klargestellt wird, dass man fü die Erlangung des Fischerreischeines grundsätzlich keine Prüfung braucht.

Nicht nur für "ausländische Touristen", sondern auch für schleswig holsteinische.

Und wenn das jetzt schon rechtmäßig ist, kann es ja wohl kaum ein rechtliches Argument dafür geben, dass normale SH-Einwohner geprüft werden müssen..

Ich finde die Argumentation gut und stringent und anglerfreundllich..


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



mcrae schrieb:


> Neuer Verband ist nicht einfach...



Ich hab auch nix anderes behauptet- Es müsste sich halt jemand dafür hergeben.

Die Diskussionen verfolge ich schon lange und habe mich fleissigst Eingelesen....

@Thomas- wer sich mit Arbeit zuscheixxen lässt, ist ne Niete im Deligieren!!!:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Immer wenn ich denke, naja, beim VdSF bewegt sich ja doch was in die richtige Richtung, werd ich prompt eines besseren belehrt.

Fakt ist, dass der VdSF, halt bleiben wir beim Landesverband SH, unter einer " ordentlichen Kommunikation" ganz offensichtlich versteht, dass nur die positiven Dinge laut gemacht werden, die negativen aber unter den Tisch gekehrt werden sollen. Bloß nicht drüber sprechen, bevor der Sack zu ist. 

Ich geh auf die einzelnen Punkte zum LFG gar nicht ein. Hat eh´keinen Zweck mit dem LSFV darüber reden zu wollen.

Eins ist mir aber besonders aufgefallen und spricht für die hinterhältige Kommunikationsweise des Verbandes.

Da wird der Passus, dass Fische für die keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit besteht, schonend zurückzusetzen sind, mit dem Hinweis abgelehnt, dass es ja ein übergeordnetes Tierschutzgesetz gibt, was das abdeckelt.

In Fragen des Fischerei/Tourischeins reicht das übergeordneteTierschutzgesetz dann plötzlich nicht mehr aus. 
Da will man sich dann sogar mit dem Tierschutz verbrüdern. 

Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.

Die Haltung des LSFV SH ist im Grunde nur peinlich und sicher wird der eine oder andere das " arrogant" nennen. 

Das ist aber nicht schlimm, denn die Zeiten in denen ein Landesverband im stillen Kämmerlein faule Eier ausbrüten konnte sind vorbei. Dafür stinkt es so manchem in jedem Landesverband inzwischen schon heftig genug, dass da nix verborgen bleibt. 

Schlimm ist, dass dei Angler in SH sich nicht trauen, Ihren Unmut laut zu machen. Immerhin ist unser Schreiben schon seit Mittag auf der HP des Verbandes offen, und kein Mensch, außer Herrn Vollborn. schreibt was dazu.

Dass da keine Widersprüche gegen Vollborns Argumente kommen, kann ich mir in einem Verbandsgesteuerten Forum schon vorstellen.

Das es aber keine Beifallsbekundungen gibt, stimmt mich positiv nachdenklich.

Vielleicht schafft man es ja ,den einen oder anderen zu einer Verbandstreuen Stellungnahme zu bewegen.

Wäre sonst ja wirklich ein bisschen mager da drüben. 

Wie auch immer, nach dem Scheitern der Fusion klingen die Glocken nun etwas anders. Leiser von der einen und lauter auf der anderen Seite. 

Eigentlich muß man den SH-Verband nun auch gar nicht mehr so wichtig nehmen.
Man muss nur aufpassen, dass da nicht noch mehr Schaden angerichtet wird. Ich denke, das tun wir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



> Thomas- wer sich mit Arbeit zuscheixxen lässt, ist ne Niete im Deligieren!!!


Soll ich mal die Verbandsgründung an Dich delegieren?
;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

eigentlich brauchen wir *einen* starken Verband, deswegen der Vereinigungsversuch.
noch nen Dritten würde alles noch schlechter machen, egal wie gut der Dritte nun sein mag.
Es wäre schon viel geholfen, wenn die Verbände wenigstens in den kernfragen an einem Strick ziehen würden. Aber selbst dieser bescheidene Wunsch ist wohl Wunschdenken, leider


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Deswegen sag ich ja:
Die richtigen Angler sollten mit ihren Vereinen vom von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverband VDSF zum Anglerverband DAV übertreten:
Das wäre dann eine gute "Fusion" in die richtige Richtung..


----------



## mcrae (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

@ Ralle
Könnte es etwa sein 
-das einige Angler mit den Ausführungen von Herrn Vollborn einverstanden sind?
-das die Forderungen in Zusammenarbeit mit den "Nichtmitgliedern" also den angeblich zwangsrekrutierten Anglern entstanden sind?
-das nicht in jedem Forum genau so geschrieben wird wie hier?


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Soll ich mal die Verbandsgründung an Dich delegieren?
> ;-))




Da bliebe nicht genug stehen, um irgendwelche Seilschaften entstehen zu lassen.

Das liefe auf etwas nach dänischem Vorbild raus....ich glaube, das wäre den meisten hier viel zu liberal


----------



## volkerm (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Hallo,

mal so eine kleine Frage zwischendurch-
wie werden die Verbandsfunktionäre eigentlich "entschädigt", finanziell?
Haben die Gehälter, Diäten?
Ich habe da in den letzten 30 Jahren allerhand für irgendwelche Briefmarken gezahlt; der Verbleib des Geldes ist ungewiss.
Gerne auch per PN.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



> -das einige Angler mit den Ausführungen von Herrn Vollborn einverstanden sind?


Klar - und? 
Es sind nicht mal 20% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen organisiert. Auf ein paar "Einverstandene" mehr oder weniger kommts da echt nicht an..



> das die Forderungen in Zusammenarbeit mit den "Nichtmitgliedern" also den angeblich zwangsrekrutierten Anglern entstanden sind?


Die Möglichkeit besteht, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich wie jeder aus der Praxis seines Vereines wissen dürfte - der Vereinsvorstand nickt ab, was vom Verband vorgegeben wird - Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel..



> das nicht in jedem Forum genau so geschrieben wird wie hier?


Mit Sicherheit!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

sind die so blöd oder tun die nur so ?
Die Argumentation mit der Sachkunde in Verbindung mit dem Tierschutzgesetz ist dummes Zeug ! Das wird sich genauso wie das Verzehrsgebot früher oder später als Eigentor erweisen
hier noch einmal:

Tierschutzgesetz
§ 10 (1) Zur Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung dürfen Eingriffe oder Behandlungen an Tieren, die mit Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden verbunden sind, nur durchgeführt werden 
1.an einer Hochschule, einer anderen wissenschaftlichen Einrichtung oder einem Krankenhaus oder
2.im Rahmen einer Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung für Heilhilfsberufe oder naturwissenschaftliche Hilfsberufe.
Sie dürfen nur vorgenommen werden, soweit ihr Zweck nicht auf andere Weise, insbesondere durch filmische Darstellungen, erreicht werden kann. Der zuständigen Behörde ist auf Verlangen zu begründen, warum der Zweck der Eingriffe oder Behandlungen nicht auf andere Weise erreicht werden kann.
(2) Auf Eingriffe oder Behandlungen zur Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung sind die §§ 8a, 8b, 9 Abs. 1 und 2 und § 9a entsprechend anzuwenden. § 8a Abs. 1 Satz 1 ist mit der Maßgabe entsprechend anzuwenden, dass die Eingriffe oder Behandlungen vor Aufnahme in das Lehrprogramm oder vor Änderung des Lehrprogramms anzuzeigen sind. § 9 Abs. 1 ist mit der Maßgabe entsprechend anzuwenden, dass die Eingriffe und Behandlungen nur durch die dort genannten Personen, in deren Anwesenheit und unter deren Aufsicht oder in Anwesenheit und unter Aufsicht einer anderen von der Leitung der jeweiligen Veranstaltung hierzu beauftragten sachkundigen Person durchgeführt werden dürfen.
(3) Für die Einhaltung der Vorschriften der Absätze 1 und 2 ist der Leiter der Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung oder sein Stellvertreter verantwortlich.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

wie hat da noch jemand geschrieben ?
wer mit den Hunden schafen geht, wacht mit Flöhen auf


----------



## mcrae (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit besteht, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich wie jeder aus der Praxis seines Vereines wissen dürfte - der Vereinsvorstand nickt ab, was vom Verband vorgegeben wird - Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel..



In diesem Fall gabs etliche Vorschläge und Anmerkungen die auch in die Änderungsvorschlagsliste eingeflossen sind. Und das ganz ohne Nachfragen, Mauscheleien oder ähnlichem...


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

30 Jahre wurde im Keller und am Stammtisch gebrutzelt.

Nun wird die Wahrheit ans Licht gelegt was schon längst überfällig ist,und das past einigen Menschen überhaupt nicht,und nun windet man sich solange es noch geht.

In Zeiten von S21,in Zeiten von Lügen und Intrigen wird dem kleinen Bürger und Angler immer mehr bewußt was hier gespielt wird,und nun wehrt er sich mehr und mehr,und einige wenige sehen ihre Ämter...... in Gefahr damit auch ihr Geld ansehen......

Aber Lügen bleiben nicht immer Lügen,irgendwann kommt immer einer daher der die Wahrheit ans Licht bringt und der Herde zeigt hinterm Zaun gibs auch noch Grün.

|wavey:


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

gibt es eigentlich auch eine Erklärung des DAV zum Scheitern der Verhandlungen ?
Wenn ja, würde ich mir wünschen, diese auch hier zu veröffentlichen.
Dann hätten wenigstens alle auch eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit und könnten sicher besser diskutieren, als sich hier gegenseitig zu zerfleischen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Ich werd jetzt mal alle Beiträge die sich nur auf unser allgemeines Vorgehen beschränken hierhin

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204809&page=10

verschieben. Dafür ist dieses Thema ja da.

Hier sollten wir uns dann mit dem eigentlichen Thema beschäftigen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Ein ungemein interessanter Bericht war heute 19.30 auf NDR SH zu sehen.

Es ging genau um dieses Thema, wegfall der Sportfischerprüfung.

Herr Vollborn vom LSFV-SH hatte ca. 15 Sekunden Zeit, nichts zu sagen. Eigentlich war diese Zeit schon zuviel. Nicht  wegen der knappen Äußerungen von Herrn Vollborn, sondern weil danach der Präsident des Deutschen Tierschutzbundes, Herr Apel,  eine generelles Statement gegen die Angelfischerei abgab und vor laufender Kamera den Gesetzesentwurf oder die Stellungnahme des LSFV SH ( war nicht zu erkennen) mit Abscheu in den Mülleimer warf.

Wohlgemerkt, das ist genau derjenige mit dem sich der LSFV-SH verbrüdern will, um seine monetären Interessen im Zusammenhang mit Urlaubsfischereischein und Sportfischerprüfung durchzusetzen. 

Ungemein positiv und erfrischend, ja Hoffnung aufkeimen lassend, war das abschließende Statement der SH-Umweltministerin Juliane Rumpf. 

Diese sah überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit für die Sprotfischerprüfung. Überraschend sachlich und kompetent stellte sie fest, dass es zum töten von Fischen keiner außergewöhnlicher Sachkunde bedürfe, sondern dies durch das übergeordnete Tierschutzgesetz ausreichend abgedeckt ist. ( Zur Erinnerung, mit dem gleichen Argument ist der LSFV-SH - richtigerweise- für die selektive Entnahme, verdrängt das aber hinsichtlich monetärer Interessen bei dem Tourischein)
Sie selbst würde jedes Jahr zu Silvester einen Karpfen eigenhändig töten und schlachten, ohne dafür irgendeine Prüfung abgelegt zu haben. Sie sieht da keinerlei Unterschied zu den Anglern. 


Ich denke, man sollte Frau Rumpf für Ihre Einstellung und Ihre Stellungnahme außerordentlich gratulieren.


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

jein, ich vermisse bei vielen dieser leute leider das sich wirklich mit dem problem beschäftigen! das töten der fische ist ja nicht nur das einzige problem, es fehlt mir da so einiges in richtung des "umganges" mit natur, leben, umwelt, kreaturen....
mir reicht es eben nicht, daß die leute begreifen, dáß die unterordnung der gewässer unter wirtschaftliche interessen gegen das tierschutzgesetz nur die eine seite des problems sind!....
fische gibt es eben nicht nur als pressstäbchen im tiefkühlfach!!!


----------



## ivo (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Und das lernt man beim Fischereischeinlehrgang? Na denn...#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Seid bitte so nett und nutzt den Trööt

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207226

für allgemeine Diskussionen über Sinn und Unsinn der Prüfung.


Danke


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

ha ha..., ich hab ja gesagt, dass der Schuß nach hinten losgeht, zum Glück nur für Vollborn und nicht wie befürchtet auf Dauer für alle Angler|bla:


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Es bleibt noch abzuwarten, wo es einschlägt. Das sind ja nur Meinungen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

man stelle sich vor, da ist eine Frau, die einmal im Jahr einen Karpfen schlachtet (ohne Prüfung) und es stellt sich heraus, dass sie mind.genauso viel davon versteht wie der Anglerpräsident. 
Irgentwie peinlich für ihn


----------



## mcrae (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Ok, der Tierschutzaspekt wird mal wieder nur auf das töten der Fische reduziert...

mannomann...

Was aus der Überarbeitung des LFischG wird kann man ja in ein paar Monaten sehen...

Die bisher veröffentlichten Stellungnahmen der einzelnen gehörten Verbände kann man hier nachlesen: http://lissh.lvn.parlanet.de/cgi-bi...k&pass=&search=DID=K-52429&format=WEBVORGLFL1


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



mcrae schrieb:


> Ok, der Tierschutzaspekt wird mal wieder nur auf das töten der Fische reduziert...
> 
> mannomann...



Ausdrücklich Nein.

Frau Ministerin hat auf das bestehende Tierschutzgesetz verwiesen, was dem Umgang mit Fischen insgesamt ausreichend abdeckt.

Welche, durch das Tierschutzgesetz nicht abgesicherte Behandlung von Fischen, die separat durch das Fsichereigesetz beachtung finden müssen, kennst Du ?


----------



## mcrae (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Beispiele für das Reduzieren aufs Töten:



> Diese sah überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit für die Sprotfischerprüfung.  Überraschend sachlich und kompetent stellte sie fest, dass es zum töten  von Fischen keiner außergewöhnlicher Sachkunde bedürfe, sondern dies  durch das übergeordnete Tierschutzgesetz ausreichend abgedeckt ist.





> Sagen wir Wochenendkurse über ein halbes Jahr und Kosten von ca. 600,-€.
> Darin wäre  dann alles Enthalten. Von Praxisausflügen ans Gewässer, das Vermitteln  von modernen Angelmethoden, Das lernen des sachgerechten Tötens am zu  entleibenden Objekt ( z.B. in einer Fischzuchtanlage) usw.
> Also richtig durchdacht und einen guten Ausbildungsstand versprechend.





> jeder  kann sich gänse, hühner, ziegen, kaninchen etc. halten und schlachten.
> dafür wird keine sachkundeprüfung verlangt.
> 
> wo ist hier der tierschutz bzw. das fachgerechte schlachten gewährleistet?





> Ich sehs halt nicht ein, dass Kleintierzüchter ohne Prüfung Säugetiere  killen dürfen, und ich fürs töten kaltblütiger Fische geprüft werden  soll, ob nun gezüchtet oder gefangen (wobei es den Viechern (egal  welchen) wahrscheinlich lieber wäre, nach einem Leben in freier Wildbahn gekillt zu werden als hinter Maschendrahtzaun zu leben vorher)...


Es wird immer wieder wenn das Thema auf Verbände kommt die Befürwortung der Fischereischeinprüfung durch den VDSF hervorgezerrt und dann der Teilaspekt Tierschutz der Prüfung auf das töten der Fische reduziert. 

Im Gesetz, sowohl TierSchG, als auch LFischG, ist die Sachkunde gefordert. Im Landesrecht wird nur noch zusätzlich der Nachweis der Sachkunde gefordert. 

Zitat von Herrn Vollborn aus dem LSFV-Forum: (http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showpost.php?p=240265&postcount=73)


> Man könnte den § 39 unproblematisch ersatzlos streichen und hätte  damit  keine schlechtere Rechtslage - nicht aus Sicht der Tiere und  erst recht  nicht aus Sicht der Angler.


Also wo ist da das Ach so böse "gegen die Angler arbeiten"?

Tierschutz ist Bundesrecht, Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.
Landesrecht darf nicht im Gegensatz zu Bundesrecht stehen, sonst gilt Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



> Im Landesrecht wird nur noch zusätzlich der Nachweis der Sachkunde gefordert.


Was ja auch der VDSF gewünscht und durchgesetzt hat, mit den Prüfungen - welch Wunder, wenn man sieht wie viel Kohle mit Kursen  verdient wird und der Prüfungsabnahme: 
*Dem LSFV-SH gehts nicht um Tierschutz, sondern er verbündet sich mit dem erklärten Angelgegner Tierschutzbund, um seine monetären Interessen gegen die Interessen der am Angeln interessierten Menschen  durchzusetzen!!*




> Tierschutz ist Bundesrecht, Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.


Vollkommen richtig!

Und warum muss ein von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutzverband wie der LSFV-SH da Prüfungen für Angler fordern und durchsetzen, während jeder Privatmann ungeprüft in seinem Gartenteich Fische züchten, ausfangen und töten kann??

Oder eben seinen Weihnachtskaprfen schlachten etc-. - vollkommen ungeprüft?
Leiden diese Tiere weniger, weil sie nicht von Anglern sondern von ganz normalen Menschen getötet werden?

Das ist komplett absurd!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Davon ab kam ja im Schleswig Holstein Magazin im NDR-Fernsehen gestern abend ein Beitrag zum Thema Fischereischein, der mich nur schaudern lies.....

Dieses Filmchen war faktisch komplett daneben. Man könnte fast meinen, ein vom VDSF in SH finanziertes Werbefilmchen für die Prüfung gesehen zu haben (vielleicht stellt ja mal ein Mitglied des LSFH-SH bei einer Versammlung den Antrag zu erfahren, ob dafür Verbandsgelder geflossen sind)...

Schon die Einleitung faktisch falsch.
*Tierschützer und Angler ziehen an einem Strang..*

Richtig hätte es heissen müssen, Tierschützer, Verbandsfunktionäre des von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverbandes LSFV-SH und einige Angler ziehen an einem Strang..

Denn selbst im Forum des LSFV-SH und beileibe nicht nur bei uns ist erkennbar, dass viele Angler da nicht mit der Verbandsmeinung konform gehen.

Da der VDSF aber sowieso nur ca. 12% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen in seinen Vereinen hat, sowie VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert hier bei uns ausführlich und ausdrücklich klargestellt hat, dass er auch nur für organisierte Angler da sei, fehlt zudem dem LSFV-SH auch jede faktische Legitimierung um für "die Angler" zu sprechen - es ist nur die formaldemokratische Legitimierung über die Zwangsmitgliedschaft der Angler über die Vereine im Verband gegeben.

Der Verband kann also höchstens für einen Teil der in den VDSF-Vereinen vertretenen Angler sprechen.

Dann wird auch in diesem Bericht wie vom Verband die Meinung vertreten, Fischereischein und Prüfung würden unausweislich zusammen gehören. Entweder hat der Autor des Artikels da schlecht recherchiert, oder es wurde ihm von Verbandsfunktionären in die Feder diktiert.

Denn selbstverständlich ist auch in SH die Prüfung nicht zwingende Voraussetzung, um angeln zu können bzw. den Fischereischein zu bekommen.

Für Touristen aus anderen Bundesländern (Schleswig-Holsteinische Einwohner werden da ja bis jetzt benachteiligt) über Diplomaten bis zu deren Familien kann auch in Schleswig Holstein ein Fischereischein ohne Prüfung ausgestellt werden (heisst dann im einen Fall Touristenschein, was aber faktisch eben ein auf 28 Tage begrenzter Fischereischein ist).

Zudem wurde hier wieder ins Spiel gebracht, dass ein Sachkundenachweis zum töten notwendig sei - Gezeigt wurde ein Kurs, wo diese "Kenntnis" mittels eines an die Wand geworfenen, stilisierten Fischbildes "gelehrt" wurde.....

Aber natürlich ohne darauf hinzuweisen, dass gerade das töten der Fische weder in der Praxis gelehrt noch in der Prüfung abgefagt werden kann.

Zudem wurde nicht erwähnt, dass eben das tierschutzgerechte töten der Fische kein komplexer Vorgang ist, sondern ein bei so niederen Wirbeltieren entsprechend einfaches Verfahren:
Schlag auf den Kopf zum betäuben, abstechen mittels Herzstich.

Die Erklärung dazu ist auf einem DinA5 Blatt darstellbar und muss daher weder gelehrt noch geprüft werden.

Zudem wurde im Film der Eindruck erweckt, als ob in Schleswig Holstein es notwendig sei, an einem Lehrgang teilzunehmen, um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden.

Das ist natürlich komplett falsch, jeder kann sich die notwendigen Fragen selber pauken und braucht keinen Kurs besuchen.

Vom Tierschützer kamen übrigens in dem Propagandafilmchen die gleichen Argumente, welche auch der Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH schon gerne mal verwendete:
Dass man ja auch nicht ohne Prüfung autofahren dürfe - 
*Ja, liebe "Angler?"- und Tierschutzfunktionäre:*
*Da gehts auch um Menschenleben!!*

Und da hat die Umweltministerin dann auch hervorragend reagiert, indem sie auf ihr sowohl legales, wie auch ungeprüftes Töten ihres Weihnachskarpfens hinwies - was rechtlich genauso legal ist, wie wenn ich in meinem Gartenteich ungeprüft Fische züchte, ausfange und töte..

Oder wenn ich als Kleintierzüchter ganz ungeprüft sogar warmblütige Säugetiere und Vögel schlachten darf..

Auch hier wird also wiederum klar, dass es im Gegensatz zu der Aussage im dem Propagandafilmchen keinerlei gesetzlichen Zwang zu einem Sachkundenachweis gibt - hoffen wir, dass die Ministerin da bei ihrer anglerfreundlichen Linie bleibt.

Anglerfreundlicher jedenfalls als der von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverband LSFV-SH.

Dass der Autor des Filmes zudem nicht beim wirklichen schleswig holsteinischen Anglerverband - dem LAV-SH - auch zu dem Thema nachfragte, zeigt wieder entweder schlechte Recherche oder eben bezahlte Propaganda.

Da ja die Meinung dieses DAV-Landesverbandes, der auch laut Aussage des DAV-Bundesverbandspräsidenten Markstein auf die nichtorganisierten Angler hören will und daher auch faktisch eher als der LSFV-SH legitimiert ist, für "die Angler" zu sprechen, absolut konträr zu der des VDSF-Landesverbandes LSFV-SH steht...

Dass die guten Erfahrungen mit einem erleichterten Zugang zum Angeln ohne Prüfung in anderen Bundsländern ausgeklammert wurden, muss jetzt nicht unbedingt auf schlechte Recherche zurückzuführen sein - es ist ja eine Regionalsendung, da ist der Blick über den Tellerrand nicht zwingend.

In Brandenburg wird ja sogar von der zuständigen Behörde öffentlich klargestellt, dass nicht nur keine signifikant erhöhte Zunahme an Verstößen gegen Fischerei- oder Tierschutzrecht zu verzeichnen sind seit Einführung des prüfingsfreien Friedfischangelns, sondern dass die Zahl der Angler und auch der nachfolgend geprüften Angler dafür signifikant zugenommen hat. 

Zudem kann man in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Thüringen, Sachsen, Sachsen Anhalt, Niedersachsen und Bremen heute schon auch ganz legal ohne Prüfung angeln - über Touristenscheinregelungen, Stockangelrecht oder wie in Niedersachsen sogar ohne Schein nur mit Personalausweis und Erlaubnisschein...

Unterm Strich halte ich das für ein Propagandafilmchen, das entweder vom VDSF finanziert oder zumindest inhaltlich mitgestaltet wurde, damit der LSFV-SH weiterhin mit Prüfungsgebühren und Kursen Kohle machen kann..




PS:
Gerade im SH-Verbandsforum gefunden - LSFV-SH kooperiert wegen der Fischereischeingesetze nicht nur mit den Tierschützern, sondern auch noch mit den Grünen. 

Man darf gespannt sein, welche bekennenden Anglerfeinde der LSFV-SH noch "ins Boot holt", nur um seine Pfründe und die Kohle zu sichern.

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?p=240345#post240345
Ab Posting 74....

Interessant dazu eine frühere Aussage des Geschäftsführers des LSFV-SH Vollborn, dass "man nicht glauben solle, die Grünen (in B-W) wären anglerfreundlich..."
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?p=237837#post237837

Da sind wahrscheinlich die Grüne nin SH viel anglerfreundlicher - oder sucht man sich seine Partner im LSFV-SH doch auch bei Angelgegnern, nur um weiter an der Prüfung festhalten zu können wegen der Kohle?

Genau wegen solchem Verhalten von VDSF-Verbänden haben wir Angler heute viele unsinnige Einschränkungen und Restriktionen - wer jetzt als Angler noch nicht aufwacht, hats wirklich nicht besser verdient...


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



mcrae schrieb:


> Beispiele für das Reduzieren aufs Töten:
> 
> Es wird immer wieder wenn das Thema auf Verbände kommt die Befürwortung der Fischereischeinprüfung durch den VDSF hervorgezerrt und dann der Teilaspekt Tierschutz der Prüfung auf das töten der Fische reduziert.
> 
> ...



Du hast mich mißverstanden.

Ich wollte von Dir Beispiele im Zusammenhang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz haben, die* nicht *mit dem töten der Fische zusammenhängen, aber einen über das Tierschutzgesetz hinausgehenden Bedarf für zusätzliche Fischereigesetzliche Bestimmungen erfordern.

Ich kenne keine. So bleibt ausschließlich der Hinweis auf das töten als übergeordneter tierschutzrechtlicher Aspekt. Und der ist eben in zwei Sätzen abgehandelt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unterm Strich halte ich das für ein Propagandafilmchen, das entweder vom VDSF finanziert oder zumindest inhaltlich mitgestaltet wurde, damit der LSFV-SH weiterhin mit Prüfungsgebühren und Kursen Kohle machen kann..



Glaub ich nicht wirklich, und wenn ist das sowas von in die Hose gegangen.

Ein recht unglücklicher Auftritt von Herrn Vollborn,
ein Tierschutzpräsident, der aus seinem Hass gegen die Angler keinen Hehl machte, 
und eine Ministerin die, zumindest in diesem Fall, mit gesundem Menschenverstand Positon zur Unsinnigkeit der Prüfung bezog.

Das war alles andere als Propaganda für den Verband.

Interessant fand ich, wie in dem Prüfungsvorbereitungskurs in 20 Sekunden das sachgerechte Töten der Fische beschrieben wurde. Das war absolut ausreichend und führt die Prüfung in tierschutzrechtlicher Sicht erneut ad absurdum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Vielleicht wie öfter beim VDSF:
Gewollt, aber nicht gekonnt...........................
;-))))
Und diesmal nicht mal dann, wenns gegen Angler geht, was VDSF-Verbände ja sonst gut beherrschen.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

seit froh,dass nicht behauptet wurde, da Töten werde Lehrgangsteilnehmern real beigebracht.


----------



## antonio (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

warum?

antonio


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



antonio schrieb:


> warum?
> 
> antonio


 
das hab ich schon mehrfach gepostet,
Tierschutzgesetz  § 10 Absatz 1-3


----------



## antonio (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

"Zur Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung dürfen Eingriffe oder Behandlungen an Tieren,........."

das töten ist ja wohl kein eingriff und auch keine behandlung.

antonio


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



antonio schrieb:


> "Zur Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung dürfen Eingriffe oder Behandlungen an Tieren,........."
> 
> das töten ist ja wohl kein eingriff und auch keine behandlung.
> 
> antonio


oha,und ob
les richtig


----------



## antonio (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

was soll ich da richtig lesen?
dieser abschnitt des tschg bezieht sich auf behandlungen eingriffe etc.
wichtig ist nur der abschnitt in dem es um das töten geht diesbezüglich.
und ein vernünftiger grund ist gegeben wenn die fische anschließend verzehrt werden als beispiel.

antonio


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

1) ist Töten ein Eingriff
2) kommt es zu Schaden, nähmlich den Tod.
3) wäre es zu reinen Schulungszwecken.

was glaubst Du, was dass für ein gefundenes Fressen für die Tierschützer ist, wenn so etwas tatsächlich praktiziert würde ?
Die kennen das Tierschutzgesetz von vorne bis hinten.


----------



## antonio (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

oh laß doch mal die kirche im dorf.
praktisch durchgeführt folgendermaßen :

1. lehrgangsleiter tötet einen fisch( um ihn zu verwerten) teilnehmer gucken zu
2. damit wissen sie wie es geht
3. teilnehmer tötet fisch(um ihn zu verwerten)
4. fische  werden verwertet

da ist kein verstoß gegen das tschg.

antonio


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Hier noch mal der ganze Satz:
Tierschutzgesetz
§ 10 (1) *Zur Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung* dürfen Eingriffe oder Behandlungen an Tieren, *die mit Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden verbunden sind*, nur durchgeführt werden 
1.an einer Hochschule, einer anderen wissenschaftlichen Einrichtung oder einem Krankenhaus oder
2.im Rahmen einer Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung für Heilhilfsberufe oder naturwissenschaftliche Hilfsberufe


----------



## antonio (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

ich kann lesen nur eingriffe und behandlungen sind was anderes als töten.
das ist in meinen augen haarspalterei was du da machst oder du interpretierst da was herein.

antonio


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

neiiin, 
allenfalls dürfeten sie es an einem bereits toten Fisch üben.
Danach wäre er für eine Verwertung wahrscheinlich nicht mehr tauglich.
Dies bedeutet wiederum, dass die Fische ausschließlich zu Schulungszwecken gefangen und getötet wurden.


----------



## antonio (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

hat hier jemand was von üben gesagt.
nochmal die von dir genannten paragraphen beziehen sich auf die vornahme von eingriffen und behandlungen im sinne der medizin etc.
dann lies nochmal post 78 und sage mir wo da ein verstoß vorliegt.
so jetzt bin ich damit durch.

antonio


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

@Antonio,
bei Amtsdeutsch neigen wir nur allzu gerne dazu, manche Begriffe völlig anders zu interpretieren, als der Gesetzgeber.
ersetze doch die beiden Begriffe "Eingriffe u. Behandlungen" einfach mal nur mit "Handlungen"


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

oh Mann, ich weiß nicht, ob Du Ausbilder für die Fischerprüfung bist, wenn ja, mach es wie Du es für richtig hälst, aber lass Dich nicht erwischen.


----------



## antonio (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

so jetzt zum letzten mal weil ot da steht aber nicht handlungen, wenn dieses gemeint wäre hätte der gesetzgeber handlungen geschrieben.

antonio


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

wie deffinierst Du denn den Begriff "Eingriff"  ?
oder "Behandlungen"  ?


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Fischerprüfungen, die dazu dienen Geld für den Verband oder Verein zu machen; Ganz klar NEIN !!!
Prüfungen, die dazu dienen, dass der Angler beispielsweise total geschonte Fische erkennen kann ( solche gibt es ja bekanntlich genug ) wären mir schon lieber.
Solche Prüfungen müssten eigentlich alle befürworten.
Wenn ich mich mit der Kreatur Fisch befasse, hat dies auch Auswirkungen auf mich als Angler.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

@Frauen-Nerfling,
da stimme ich Dir zu, wenn schon Prüfung, wären das ganz sicher bessere Argumente, als der angebliche Sachkundenachweis in Bezug auf das Tieschutzgesetz. (sachkundiges Töten von Fischen)
Aber der Verband argumentiert ausschließlich damit, auch in der gestrigen Sendung im NDR.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



> Prüfungen, die dazu dienen, dass der Angler beispielsweise total geschonte Fische erkennen kann ( solche gibt es ja bekanntlich genug ) wären mir schon lieber.
> Solche Prüfungen müssten eigentlich alle befürworten.


Nein! 
Befürworte ich keinesfalls!

Dazu brachts nämlich keine Prüfung, sondern am jeweiligen Gewässer, in dem solche Fische vorkommen, ein Faltblatt mit Fotos dert geschützen Arten (mehr können sie auch in Kursen nicht zeigen bzw. Prüfungen abfragen)....

Die Prüfung gilt ja bundesweit - und in BBayern sind z. B. ander Fische geschützt als in SG - Dennoch dürfte damit einb bayrisacher Angler in SH angeln, obwohl er nicht über dort geschützte Fische "geprüft" wurde - und umgekerht..

Das ist doch schon grober Unfug!

Und die Maßgabe gehöt in jedes Landesfischereigesetz, dass nicht jeder einwandfrei identifizerbare Fisch unverzüglich zurück zu setzen ist.

Punkt- Dann ist schon Schluss damit.

Und wer trotzdem mit einem geschützten Fisch eriwscht wird, soll dafür dann auch richtig bestraft werden

Nur so ist das in den Griff zu kriegen, nicht mit sinnlosen Kursen und Prüfungen..


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

@Thomas,
ich sagte ja auch, wenn scho.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Njet - Nicht mal dann!!
Gar nicht! 
Angler sollen nicht von Gesetzgebern und VDSF unnötig drangsaliert werden.
Schon gar nicht dann, wenn man wie im Fall SH die absurden Begründungen des Verbandes sieht, wobei es  am Ende nur um die Kohle geht..
Bei solchem Unfug soll der LSFV-SH gerne wie veröffentlicht weiter mit Grünen, Tierschutzbund und anderen Angelgegnern paktieren - aber er sollte sich nicht anmaßen, das im Namen "der Angler" gesetzlich durchsetzen zu wollen.
Und jeder richtige Angler sollte sich mit Grausen von solchen Verbänden abwenden..
Punkt.


----------



## mcrae (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade im SH-Verbandsforum gefunden - LSFV-SH kooperiert wegen der Fischereischeingesetze nicht nur mit den Tierschützern, sondern auch noch mit den Grünen.
> 
> Man darf gespannt sein, welche bekennenden Anglerfeinde der LSFV-SH noch "ins Boot holt", nur um seine Pfründe und die Kohle zu sichern.
> 
> ...



Und?
Wo ist das Problem?

Die Grünen sind ebenso eine im Landtag vertretene Partei wie CDU, SPD, FDP oder die Linken. 
 Wenn der LSFV das Gespräch mit ihnen sucht ist das ganz normal und in keinster Weise verwerflich. Wenn ein Politiker prompt reagiert ist das lobenswert, egal von welcher Partei er ist.

Oder läuft das den Vorwürfen der LSFV würde sich jeder Kommunikation verweigern entgegen und ist deshalb zu Verabscheuen?

Zu der Aussage die Herr Vollborn in Bezug auf die Grünen in B-W abgegeben hat...

Das ist das gleiche was Thomas auch sagt. Fragenkataloge vor der Wahl sagen nichts über die Politik nach der Wahl aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Siehe oben:
Wenn der Verband mit Angelgegnern wie den Grünen und dem Tierschutzbund gegen Angler paktiert, nur um weiterhin Kohle mit der Prüfung und den Kursen zu machen, das ist das bedenkliche für einen Verband, der sich faktisch nicht legitimiert - nur formaldemokratisch - anmaßt, für alle Angler zu sprechen..

Zumal dann, wenn selbst eine Umweltministerin (allesamt im Normalfall auch nicht gerade als übermäßig anglerfreundlich zu bezeichnen) aus der gleichen Partei wie der Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH die Argumentation des Verbandes so schön ad absurdum führt in dem Prüfungspropagandafilmchen des NDR:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3222556&postcount=67


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

also mal ehrlich,in jeder Partei gibt es anglerfreundliche Leute oder Angelgegner.
Die angesprochene schnelle Reaktion finde ich jedenfalls gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Die kam wohl so schnell, weil die Grünen da wieder mal ne Möglichkeit sahen, ihre Klientel, darunter die Tierschützer, mit Maßnahmen und Forderungen gegen Angler zu beglücken - und das auch evtl. zusammen mit einem von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverband. Die werden selten ne bessere Vorlage bekommen haben.......

Dennoch richtig:
Besser wenigstens eine Rückmeldung als gar keine Reaktion - sonst wäre es ja keine Partei, sondern ein VDSF-Verband ;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



mcrae schrieb:


> Wenn der LSFV das Gespräch mit ihnen sucht ist das ganz normal und in keinster Weise verwerflich.



Es kommt immer stark darauf an, was man mit dem Gespräch zu bezwecken versucht.

Versucht man im gegnerischen Lager Verbündete für einschränkende Maßnahmen zu finden, nur weil deren Argumentation in grade einem Punkt den monetären Interessen entgegenkommt, dann ist das in hohem Maße verwerflich, ekelerregend opportun ( der Vorgang, nicht die Menschen) und saugefährlich.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Den Beweggrund für die schnelle Rückmeldung sollte natürlich der Gesprächspartner schnell erkennen. 
Dennoch ist eine schnelle Rückmeldung an sich erst mal positiv. Kommt hat drauf an, was man mit dem Inhalt des Gespräche macht


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Wenn aber der Beweggrund der schnellen Rückmeldung ja genau mit den angelpolitischen Grundlinien des VDSF-Bund sowie des LSFV-SH übereinstimmt, nämlich Angler zu reglementieren, die Anglerzahl möglichst nicht anwachsen zu lassen, zudem Verbände mit Prüfungen und Kursen Geld verdienen zu lassen (VDSF ist ja ein von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutzverband (dazu fällt mir ein: Nur die dümmsten Kälber suchen sich ihre Metzger selber.....)), dann ist das eben bedenklich.

Vor allem dann, wenn sich solche Verbände auch noch anmaßen, für alle Angler zu sprechen....

Nur gut, dass sowohl Regierung wie Opposition (Ausnahme Die Grünen) in Schleswig Holstein deutlich weitsichtiger und anglerfreundlicher als VDSF-Bund und LSFV-SH sind ....

Und Angler sind ja als geduldige Menschen bekannt - Aber langsam sollten alle Angler einsehen, dass der größte Feind der Angler nicht der Kormoran, die Grünen oder die Tierschützer sind, sondern der VDSF-Bund und seine Landesverbände, indem sie gerade erst denen, welche immer weitere Einschränkungen für Angler fordern, das "Futter" liefern..

Wenngleich Gott sei Dank hier ja auch zumindest partiell (NRW) ein Umdenken stattfindet und sich der dortige Landesverband eindeutig und klar und öffentlich von den angelpolitischen Leitsätzen des VDSF-Bund losgesagt hat - wenngleich aus der Not drohender Angelverbote geboren.

Vielleicht wachen andere VDSF-Landesverbände nun ja auch noch auf, vielleicht lassen sich das irgendwann die richtigen Angler auch im Norden nicht weiter gefallen..................


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

ja Thomas, da sind wir in der Sache weitgehend einer Meinung.
Nur in diesem Fall war der Beweggrund ein völlig anderer.
Ein soches Telefonat gilt es zu nutzen, versuchen Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten und nicht Schleim sch...
In sofern ist ein solcher Anruf immer gut. es kommt halt darauf an, was man damit anfängt.
Heißt, wenn ich in die Höhle des Löwen gehe, sollte ich auch Waffen tragen. Der größte Fehler in diesem Fall war, dass geglaubt wurde, es sei ein Kätzchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Nochmal: 
Ich denke eben, dass  der VDSF sowie der LSFV-SH sich bewusst Verbündete unter Anglerfeinden suchen (schreiben sie ja auch so auf ihren Seiten, der LSFV-SH Pressesprecher "darauf haben wir gewartet"... "endlich gemeinsam mit den Tierschützern gegen die Politik"..) um ihr Geld nicht zu verlieren, was durch Kurse eingenommen wird..

Wie so oft beim VDSF halt wieder mal zu kurz gedacht...

Oder, um etwas literarisch zu werden:
Die Geister, die ich rief.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Neueste Schote des Pressesprechers vom LSFV-SH:
Nachdem ja der LSFV-SH schon in einer Eingabe ans Parlament den anglerfreundlichen Miniterpräsidennten Carstensen diskreditierte, weil er die Schirmherrschaft für die U21-WM im Brandungsangeln übernehmen wollte, geht nun der Pressesprecher erneut auf die Regierung los, und zwar auf die Umweltministerin Dr. Juliane Rumpf .

Da hat er wohl gestern die Sendung auf NDR gesehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3222556&postcount=67

Denn er bezieht sich auf das Zitat aus diesem Film, als die Umweltministerin (vollkommen richtig!) sagte, "man könne ja auch ohne Prüfung seinen Weihnachtskarpfen in der Küche töten". 

Ist ja egal oder lebend irgendwo geholt oder aus dem eigenen Gartenteich rausgefangen  ;-) ...
Oder als Kleintierzüchterin könnte sie sogar ganz legal warmblütige Säugetiere und Vögel ohne Prüfung schlachten - der LSFV-SH merkt scheinbar gar nicht mehr, wie dünn diese  dumme Tierschutzargumentation ist..



			
				Pressesprecher LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Neu ist nur, dass unsere Umweltministerin ihren Weihnachtskarpfen in der Küche selbst schlachtet.
> 
> So etwas habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Das strotzt vor Unkenntnis.


Das zeigt wieder einmal, dass dieser von Anglern bezahlte Naturschutzverband lieber mit Grünen und Tierschützern gegen Angler  paktiert und auf anglerfreundliche Ministerpräsidenten und Ministerinnen losgeht und gegen die anglerfreundlichen Wünsche auch der Oppositionsparteien (ausser eben den Grünen) zu Felde zieht, um weiterhin für den Verband die Kohle mit der Prüfungspflicht zu retten...

Was soll man dazu noch sagen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



> Was soll man dazu noch sagen...


Achja, was man dazu sagen soll??

Dass diese vernünftige und anglerfreundliche Ministerin wahrscheinlich den zweiten Anglerboard-Ehrenpreis bekommen wird...
Das werden wir in der Redaktion diskutieren..


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

_*Zitat:*
Neu ist nur, dass unsere Umweltministerin ihren Weihnachtskarpfen in der Küche selbst schlachtet. 

So etwas habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Das strotzt vor Unkenntnis._ 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Ja wie jetzt????

Ißt man in SH seinen Karpfen ungeschlachtet????
Oder haben die einen persönlichen Hausschlachter????#d#d#d

Oder ist das eher Carphanta-Mentalität?????

Diese Aussage des Pressesprechers strotzt auch, aber nicht von Unkenntnis sondern was ganz anderem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Fällt euch übrigens was auf?
Früher hiess es immer seitens des VDSF und seiner Landesverbände, man brauche sie, um gegen die "böse Politik" und die Tierschützer nicht unterzugehen als Angler..

Das Ergebnis:
Auch tierschutzgerechtes Wettfischen verboten, Setzkescher verboten, gesetzliche Rückwurfverbote, Nachtangelverbote - alles gefordert von VDSF-Verbänden!!

Aber dann alles auf die "böse Politik" geschoben....


Und heute?
Will die "böse Politik" aktuell Erleichterungen für Angler und der Verband zeigt sein wahres Gesicht:
Es geht um Kohle für den Verband, also können Erleichterungen für Angler ja schon gar nicht sein..

Wacht endlich auf im Norden!!

Es reicht doch wohl, wenn im Süden Tiefschlaf herrscht...

Noch habt ihr ein einigermaßen liberales Fischereigesetz, welches nochmal liberalisiert werden soll - ihr könnt auch Verhältnisse wie im Süden hier bekommen mit Nachtangelverboten und gesetzlichen Rückwurfverboten..

Euer VDSF-Landesverband arbeitet jedenfalls daran:
Gegen Erleichterungen für Angler.....

Kommt euch da nicht auch selber wieder die Mefoschonzeitgeschichte in den Sinn?

Auch wieder zuerst mal mehr Einschränkungen für Angler geplant und gerade noch abgewendet...


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Ich denke eben, dass der VDSF sowie der LSFV-SH sich bewusst Verbündete unter Anglerfeinden suchen (schreiben sie ja auch so auf ihren Seiten, der LSFV-SH Pressesprecher "darauf haben wir gewartet"... "endlich gemeinsam mit den Tierschützern gegen die Politik"..) um ihr Geld nicht zu verlieren, was durch Kurse eingenommen wird..
> 
> Wie so oft beim VDSF halt wieder mal zu kurz gedacht...
> ...


 
mit anderen Worten das Gleiche ,was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Nur deutlicher ;-)))

Ist halt so meine Art....


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

@ Thomas 9904:
Du kannst nahezu jede Prüfung nach Sinnhaftigkeit hinterfragen. Das ist das eine.
Aber Du kannst das auch anders sehen: Wem schadet denn eigentlich die Anglerprüfung?
Allenfalls dem Geldbeutel, aber bestimmt nicht dem Angler !


----------



## Honeyball (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Ich wiederhole mich gerne dazu:

Keiner hat was gegen Vereine, die Kurse anbieten.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Von guten Kursen profitieren die Vereine (weil es sich rumspricht und neue Kunden bringt) *und* die Teilnehmer.
Wenn die Vereine die zusätzlichen Einnahmen durch Kurse benötigen, können sie praxisnahe Schulungen jeder Art anbieten und alle haben was davon. Sie können schulen, wie man Fische fängt und danach sogar nicht nur zeigen, wie man die gerade gefangenen Fische ordnungsgemäß tötet, sondern auch, wie man sie danach sinnvoll verwertet, z.B. filetiert.

Aber eine Prüfung sagt gar nichts aus, insbesondere nicht hinsichtlich des TSchG.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

@Frauen-Nerfling,

hier gehts doch gar nicht um die Prüfung, sondern mit welchen Argumenten vom Verband dafür geworben wird.
Es ist schlicht gefährlich fürs Angeln allgemein, den Prüfungszwang ausschließlich bzw. vorrangig mit der Schulung zum sachgerechten Töten zu begründen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

@Thomas,
hast Du meine Pn erhalten ?
ich hätte gern Deine Meinung dazu


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Oder ist das eher Carphanta-Mentalität?????



Ralle, deine sonstigen Ansichten und Meinungen in allen Ehren aber meinst du nicht, dass du mit solchen Bemerkungen weit über's eigentliche Ziel hinaus schießt?

Ich selbst bin solch ein Carphanta, wie du es hier so schön nennst ... gehe aber trotzdem keineswegs mit den hier angeprangerten Meinungen diverser Vorsitzender, Pressesprecher, what ever konform.

Hier Mentalitäten von angelnden Sportfreunden als Negativbeispiele bzw. negativ besetzt ins Feld zu führen, ist sicherlich alles andere als unserer Sache dienlich.

Insofern möchte ich dich bitten, in Zukunft solche Bemerkungen eher nicht zu nutzen. Sie könnten ganz schnell falsch verstanden werden.

Auch wir Karpfenleute haben unter diversen Einschränkungen zu leiden und sitzen mit der rstlichen Anglerschaft im sprichwörtlich selben Boot.

In dem Sinne #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Es macht einen schon baff, mit welcher Überzeugung Argumente hin- und hergedreht werden, wie es gerade passt.

Zitat des Präsidenten im SH-Forum
_
Solche "Übungsplätze" gibt es fischereilich auch, und zwar private  Kleingewässer. Aber alle geschlossenen Gewässer zu privilegieren halte  ich wirklich für übertrieben._

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showpost.php?p=240572&postcount=81


Das ist seine Antwort auf die Meinung eines Boardis, an geschlossenen Gewässern ohne Fischereischein, quasi als Übungsplatz, fischen zu können.

Der Präsident verweist hingegen auf die Möglichkeit, an privaten Gewässern üben zu können. 


Gegen das fischen ohne Fischereischein an geschlossenen Gewässern argumentiert der Präsident im NDR Interview mit Tierschutzgründen. Dort sagt er sinngemäß, dass Fische in geschlossenen Gewässern tierschutzrechtlich nicht anders zu bewerten sind, als solche in offenen Gewässern. Und dass es nicht sein darf dass ein Fisch der das Pech hat in einem geschlossenen Gewässer zu leben, von Menschen gefangen wird, die noch keine Erfahrung haben. 

Mit obigem Zitat aber räumt er Fischen in Privatgewässern einen anderen tierschutzrechtlichen Status ein, als an Fischereischeinpflichtigen Gewässern. Dort dürfen sie nach seiner Meinung offenbar das Pech haben, an einen nicht ausgebildeten Angler zu geraten.

Offenbar in Verkennung der Tatsache, dass das Tierschutzgesetz unabhängig vom Lebensraum eines Tieres ist.

Man darf gespannt sein, wie der angehende Verbündete des Verbands, Herr Apel als Präsident des Tierschutzbundes, zu dieser Aussage steht. Mir scheint, da gibt es noch Abstimmungsbedarf. 

Besonders auffällig ist auch die Tatsache, dass er angeln ohne Schein als "privilegiert" bezeichnet. 
Im Sinne des Wortes privilegium als ius singular, als Recht des einzelnen, stimmt das sogar. Immerhin wird dieses Recht durch die Fischereiprüfung beschnitten und auf Grund sozialer Komponenten einer großen Gruppe unserer Gesellschaft verwehrt. 

Man darf weiter gespannt sein ob er es für nötig hält, diese Widersprüche zu revidieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ralle, deine sonstigen Ansichten und Meinungen in allen Ehren aber meinst du nicht, dass du mit solchen Bemerkungen weit über's eigentliche Ziel hinaus schießt?



Nö, in der Satire muss das erlaubt sein. Meine Einstellung, das jeder so angeln soll wie er es für richtig hält hab ich so oft vorgebetet, dass das kaum falsch zu verstehen ist.


----------



## Herbert48 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber eine Prüfung sagt gar nichts aus, insbesondere nicht hinsichtlich des TSchG.


Bestimmt nicht.
Ich habe meine Prüfung 1968 gemacht. Pflicht war die noch nicht, wurde aber vom Verein den Anglern nahe gelegt. 
Mein Vater hat mich 2 mal die Woche nach Meppen gefahren, weil nur da ein Kurs abgehalten wurde.
Gemalte Fische auf einer Tafel wurde mir präsentiert. Die hatten eher Ähnlichkeit mit Fröschen als mit Fischen.|bigeyes
Worauf unser Kursleiter großen wert gelegt hat war die Knotenkunde. Das muss ich lobend erwähnen.
TSG wurde angesprochen, mehr aber auch nicht.
Ich habe das Angeln und den Umgang mit Fischen von meinem Vater und Großvater gelernt. Die haben keine Prüfung ablegen müssen.

Der Sohn von meinem Nachbarn hat im letzten Jahr seine Prüfung abgelegt und mich oft um Rat gefragt weil sein Vater nicht angelt. 
So eine Prüfung, nach Vorgaben eines Verbandes sind für mich überflüssig. Das was da an Wissen vermittelt wird ist einfach nur lächerlich.
Ein wenig Gerätekunde, ein bisschen Gesetzeskunde und das war es dann.
Hakenbinden und alle gängigen Knoten habe ich ihm beigebracht. Im Kurs wurde darauf kein Wert gelegt.
Ich sage es mal so: Das hätte ihm jeder erfahrene Angler beibringen können.

Geht es aber ums Geld, ist in Deutschland sogar eine Prüfung für's Furzen in der Öffentlichkeit erforderlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



> Geht es aber ums Geld, ist in Deutschland sogar eine Prüfung für's Furzen in der Öffentlichkeit erforderlich.


Jedenfalls dann, wenn es dafür einen Verband gibt ;-))))


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls dann, wenn es dafür einen Verband gibt ;-))))


 
Sportfurzen ? |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Jepp - wer stinkt am meisten, wer stinkt am weitesten - geht nur mit gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung nach Vorgaben des Furz-Verbandes, weil da natürlich tierschutzrechtliche Bedenken bestehen, indem durch die Geruchsbelästigung vorbeifliegende Vögel beeinträchtigt werden könnten 

In den Kursen zur Prüfung wird dann vorgeschrieben, wie sich ein Furzer zu ernähren hat, um nicht durch evtl. freiwerdende giftige Gase bei den Wettbewerben den seltenen graugrünen Feldhamster oder eine seltene Krötenart zu gefährden....


;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

PS:
Wurde ich egrade per PN drauf aufmerksam gemacht und muss das natürlich sofort richtig stellen:
*NEIN!!!*
VDSF bedeutet nicht *V*erband *D*eutscher *S*port*F*urzer

*Das habe ich nie behauptet und würde ich nie behaupten!!!*

Das war ein reines Beispiel ohne jede von mir gewollte Verbindung zum VDSF (= von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutzverband), sondern sollte nur darstellen, wie Verbandspolitik im allgemeinen im schlimmeren Falle "geschehen" kann...


----------



## Oberlandler (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

@ Thomas

ich habe jetzt in mehreren Threads deine Werbung zum Übertritt in den DAV gelesen, sich immer wieder wiederholend beinahe schon aufdringlich wirkend. Mit der Zeit schoß mir da eine Frage immer mehr in den Kopf, die ich zuerst nicht stellen wollte, da es nicht gerade höflich klingt, aber ich muss einfach weil mich diese Frage beschäftigt.

Bekommst du für jeden der vom VDSF zum DAV übertritt eine Provision oder einen bestimmten Posten wenn es so und so viele sind?

Nicht beleidigt sein nur erinnert mich diese permanente wiederholung "Oh wie toll ist der DAV" und "Schaut euch doch den bösen VDSF an " sehr an einen Call- Center Mitarbeiter.....

Und noch was zu deiner Prüfungsabneigung, wenn man wie du sagst über Fische, Gewässer, Pflanzen etc nichts wissen muss, kann man sich genauso den Jagdschein sparen, man macht eine Schießprüfung, bekommt nen Zettel mit Bildern von den Tieren die man schießen darf, eine Zeichnung wo man hinschießen soll und fertig. Wer muss schon wissen was so ein Reh, Hirsch, Gams,... frisst, wie es lebt, wieviel Junge es wann bekommt,.... Scheiß drauf das wichtigste kann man ja auf an Zettel drucken.
Kann man sich schwer vorstellen, weil das arme Bambi ja so ein schönes braunes Fell hat und soooooo liebe Augen, und wenn man die Mama vom Bambi erschießt, läuft es ganz alleine durch den Wald und kennt sich nicht aus.
Der glitschige Fisch mit seinen kalten Augen so nackt und ohne Fell hingegen, bei dem ist das doch Wurst.
Und dass obwohl im Endeffek beides nur "Vieh" ist....

Und komm mir jetzt nicht damit, dass ich Tiere vermenschliche oder so am Schmarrn. Das machen schon die anderen. Ich bin Neben-/ Zuerwerbslandwirt, Fischer und Jäger. Für mich ist ein Tier von klein auf immer nur ein Tier gewesen. Egal ob Rind, Schwein, Huhn,Reh, Hirsch, Fisch,...
Deswegen halte ich es aber trotzdem für ellementar, zu wissen wie ein Tier lebt, was es frisst, wie ein Tier in seine Umwelt eingreift und wie die Umwelt auf das Tier wirken kann. Alles Dinge die man in einem Vorbereitungskurs , egal ob Jagd oder Angeln lernen sollte. Leider sind die Lehrgänge nicht zu schwer, teuer oder sonstwas, nein sie sind zu kurz zu wenig umfangreich zu weit von der Praxis entfernt.
Aber in Bayern geht man da meiner Meinung nach in die richtige Richtung, es gibt die vorgeschriebenen Praxisstunden, bei denen man anwesend sein muss um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden, auch wenn diese noch zu wenig sind.

So und jetzt geh ich in den Stall, dann muss ich zwei Kälber zum Metzger bringen und wenns nicht zu spät wird geh ich dann noch ins Revier. (Keine Ironie muss ich wirklicH   )

Mfg
Christoph


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Ich halte es klar mit dem Umweltministerium in SH, mit den Landesregierungen in SH, Brandenburg, Thüringen, Bremen, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Bremen, Niedersachsen etc.

Für die alle klar ist, dass es keinen rechtlichen Grund  - aus übergerordneten Bundesgesetzen - für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung gibt, da in all diesen Ländern das Angeln eben ohne diese möglich ist.

Auch ist dort - wie in ganz Deutschland - das töten/schlachten von Fischen, Säugetieren und Vögeln grundsätzlich allen Privatpersonen für den Eigengebrauch ohne jede Prüfung erlaubt.

Sobald mir jemand erklären kann, welche rechtliche Voraussetzung gegeben ist, um eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung für Angler zu verlangen, wenn alle anderen genannten keine Prüfung brauchen und dennoch Tiere für den eigenen Gebrauch  halten/züchten/mästen/schlachten dürfen (was einen wesentlich tieferen Eingriff darstellt, als die nur im Erfolgsfalle äußerst kurzzeitige Behandlung der Fische bei Anglern), dann werd ich mir das nochmal überlegen.

Solange werde ich weiterhin dafür plädieren, dass es keine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung für Angler geben darf.

*Gegen vernünftige, gute, freiwillige Schulungen und Kurse - am besten in der Praxis am Wasser, habe ich nicht nur nichts, das befürworte ich ausdrücklich.*

Respekt und Anstand vor Kreatur und Natur lernt man nunmal weder in Kursen, noch kann man das theoretisch abfragen.

Zumal bei solchen Kursen immer nur für die Prüfung gebüffelt wird, aber nicht für ein besseres Verständnis von Natur und Kreatur.

*Und gerade die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung VERHINDERT!! eine bessere Ausbildung der Angler in der Praxis..*

Die Menschen in den Vereinen, die solche praktischen Kurse geben könnten, werden nämlich schlicht gebunden, um den zukünftigen Prüflingen für die Zwangsprüfung theoretischen Unfug beizubringen, der keine Relevanz für die anglerische Praxis oder den Umgang mit Natur und Kreatur hat..

*Wer also wirklich für eine bessere Ausbildung der Angler ist, MUSS eigentlich GEGEN die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung sein.*

Bei guten freiwilligen, angelpraktischen Kursen nehmen aber die Angler aus Interesse wirklich was für anglerische Praxis und Umgang mit Natur und Kreatur mit - was bei Zwang und Theorielastigkeit nie der Fall sein wird, wie man täglich zigfach in der Praxis am Verhalten vieler geprüfter Angler am Wasser sehen kann..

Wem es, wie der LSFV-SH ja auch so schreibt und zugibt, statt um eine bessere Ausbildung der Angler um die Kohle geht und seine diesbezügliche Vollzeitstelle, der wird natürlich immer für eine solche gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung plädieren.

Der bessere Weg für eine bessere Ausbildung der Angler wäre es aber allemal, auf den gesetzlichen Zwang zu verzichten, damit Verbände und Vereine und andere Kursanbieter zu "zwingen", so wirklich gute Kurse anzubieten, damit Angler sowohl den Sinn einsehen können wie auch dann gerne bereit sind (weil die Kurse so gut sind), dafür Zeit und etwas Geld zu investieren..

*Wer weiter auf theorielastige Kurse oder Zwangsprüfungen setzt, wird kein einziges schwarzes Schaf weniger bekommen - im Gegenteil!!*

Die werden förmlich dazu eingeladen, einfach die Theorie zu büffeln, die Prüfung zu machen und damit als "vollwertiger Angler" zu gelten.

Und können damit sozusagen "geprüft" ihre Schandtaten begehen.

Dann kann man sich den Unfug mit gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung wirklich sparen, sollte für besser Kontrollen und hervorragende freiwillige Kurse sorgen, um den wirklich interessierten Anglern was bieten zu können und durch die Kontrollen (weil das eben nur so funktioniert) die schwarzen Schafe auszusortieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Leider sind die Lehrgänge nicht zu schwer, teuer oder sonstwas, nein sie sind zu kurz zu wenig umfangreich zu weit von der Praxis entfernt.
> Aber in Bayern geht man da meiner Meinung nach in die richtige Richtung, es gibt die vorgeschriebenen Praxisstunden, bei denen man anwesend sein muss um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden, auch wenn diese noch zu wenig sind.



Christoph, Deine Ansicht ist diskutabel. Haben wir hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207226
schon diskutiert, wobei ich dort von einigen wegen der "überzogenen" Prüfung angegangen wurde. 

Jedoch ist die Folge daraus, dass die Angelfischerei dann zu einem recht elitären Hobby werden würde, denn nur die wenigsten könnten sich solche Kurse aus monetären und zeitlichen Gründen leisten. 

Auch finde ich die reine Ausübung der Angelfischerei in keinem Fall mit der Jägerei vergleichbar. Dort geht es um warmblütige Tiere und die Hege ist untrennbar mit der Ausübung der Jagd verbunden. In der Angelfischerei ist das eindeutig nicht der Fall, da hier die Hege dem Fischereirechtinhaber obliegt. Im Gegensatz zur Jagd kann man die Angelfischerei anhand von wenigen Regeln ausüben, ohne einen Schaden im Ökosystem zu verursachen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

wenn schon Prüfung, dann freiwillig aber auch umfangreicher mit wesentlich mehr Qualität.
Wenn ein Verein oder Verband liebe geprüfte am wasser haben möchte, könnte er das dann immer noch über die Gebühren für Angelscheine regel.
Es spricht da nichts gegen, für geprüfte weniger und für ungeprüfte mehr zu verlangen


----------



## hefi (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Mit Tierschützern gemeinsam gegen Angler??*

Bei der Podiumsdiskussion des LSFV Schleswig-Holstein haben sich die anwesenden Politiker für die Beibehaltung der Fischereischeinpflicht ausgesprochen.Und zum Thema der Qualität der Fischereischeinprüfungen ist anzumerken,dass beide Verbände im Lande gleiche Qualität oder auch nicht,anbieten.


----------

